# CUPS USB Printer fails to print

## sjorna

Howdy peoples!  :Smile: 

I got a problem with my printer - it doesn't print...   :Confused: 

I followed one thread that suggested the problem was with the DeviceURI in the printer.conf, but I changed that to "DeviceURI file:/dev/usb/lp0" (which I checked exists)...

As an auxiliary note, I can't seem to get a USB flash drive/memory stick to be recognized; though that is probably a combination of no USB hotplugging daemon, and lack of experience (slowly converting from Win).

Specs:

CUPS 1.2.6

Canon S520 USB printer

Kernel 2.6.18-gentoo-r3

cups.conf:

```

#

# "$Id: cupsd.conf.in 5454 2006-04-23 21:46:38Z mike $"

#

#   Sample configuration file for the Common UNIX Printing System (CUPS)

#   scheduler.  See "man cupsd.conf" for a complete description of this

#   file.

#

# Log general information in error_log - change "info" to "debug" for

# troubleshooting...

LogLevel debug

# Administrator user group...

SystemGroup lpadmin

# Only listen for connections from the local machine.

Listen localhost:631

Listen /var/run/cups/cups.sock

# Show shared printers on the local network.

Browsing On

BrowseOrder allow,deny

BrowseAllow @LOCAL

# Default authentication type, when authentication is required...

DefaultAuthType Basic

# Restrict access to the server...

<Location />

  Order allow,deny

  Allow localhost

</Location>

# Restrict access to the admin pages...

<Location /admin>

  Encryption Required

  Order allow,deny

  Allow localhost

</Location>

# Restrict access to configuration files...

<Location /admin/conf>

  AuthType Basic

  Require user @SYSTEM

  Order allow,deny

  Allow localhost

</Location>

# Set the default printer/job policies...

<Policy default>

  # Job-related operations must be done by the owner or an adminstrator...

  <Limit Send-Document Send-URI Hold-Job Release-Job Restart-Job Purge-Jobs Set-Job-Attributes Create-Job-Subscription Renew-Subscription Cancel-Subscription Get-Notifications Reprocess-Job Cancel-Current-Job Suspend-Current-Job Resume-Job CUPS-Move-Job>

    Require user @OWNER @SYSTEM

    Order deny,allow

  </Limit>

  # All administration operations require an adminstrator to authenticate...

  <Limit Pause-Printer Resume-Printer Set-Printer-Attributes Enable-Printer Disable-Printer Pause-Printer-After-Current-Job Hold-New-Jobs Release-Held-New-Jobs Deactivate-Printer Activate-Printer Restart-Printer Shutdown-Printer Startup-Printer Promote-Job Schedule-Job-After CUPS-Add-Printer CUPS-Delete-Printer CUPS-Add-Class CUPS-Delete-Class CUPS-Accept-Jobs CUPS-Reject-Jobs CUPS-Set-Default>

    AuthType Basic

    Require user @SYSTEM

    Order deny,allow

  </Limit>

  # Only the owner or an administrator can cancel or authenticate a job...

  <Limit Cancel-Job CUPS-Authenticate-Job>

    Require user @OWNER @SYSTEM

    Order deny,allow

  </Limit>

  <Limit All>

    Order deny,allow

  </Limit>

</Policy>

#

# End of "$Id: cupsd.conf.in 5454 2006-04-23 21:46:38Z mike $".

#

```

Debug error log::

```

I [22/Jan/2007:23:34:04 +1100] Listening to 127.0.0.1:631 (IPv4)

I [22/Jan/2007:23:34:04 +1100] Listening to ::1:631 (IPv6)

I [22/Jan/2007:23:34:04 +1100] Listening to /var/run/cups/cups.sock (Domain)

I [22/Jan/2007:23:34:04 +1100] Loaded configuration file "/etc/cups/cupsd.conf"

I [22/Jan/2007:23:34:04 +1100] Using default TempDir of /var/spool/cups/tmp...

I [22/Jan/2007:23:34:04 +1100] Cleaning out old temporary files in "/var/spool/cups/tmp"...

I [22/Jan/2007:23:34:04 +1100] Configured for up to 100 clients.

I [22/Jan/2007:23:34:04 +1100] Allowing up to 100 client connections per host.

I [22/Jan/2007:23:34:04 +1100] Using policy "default" as the default!

I [22/Jan/2007:23:34:04 +1100] Full reload is required.

I [22/Jan/2007:23:34:04 +1100] Loaded MIME database from '/etc/cups': 34 types, 38 filters...

D [22/Jan/2007:23:34:04 +1100] Loading printer Canon_S520...

D [22/Jan/2007:23:34:05 +1100] Scanning /var/spool/cups for jobs...

D [22/Jan/2007:23:34:05 +1100] Loading attributes for job 1...

D [22/Jan/2007:23:34:05 +1100] Unloading job 1...

D [22/Jan/2007:23:34:05 +1100] Loading attributes for job 5...

D [22/Jan/2007:23:34:05 +1100] Auto-typing document file "/var/spool/cups/d00005-001"...

D [22/Jan/2007:23:34:05 +1100] Loading attributes for job 2...

D [22/Jan/2007:23:34:05 +1100] Unloading job 2...

D [22/Jan/2007:23:34:05 +1100] Loading attributes for job 3...

D [22/Jan/2007:23:34:05 +1100] Auto-typing document file "/var/spool/cups/d00003-001"...

D [22/Jan/2007:23:34:05 +1100] Loading attributes for job 4...

D [22/Jan/2007:23:34:05 +1100] Unloading job 4...

I [22/Jan/2007:23:34:05 +1100] Full reload complete.

I [22/Jan/2007:23:34:05 +1100] Listening to 127.0.0.1:631 on fd 2...

E [22/Jan/2007:23:34:05 +1100] Unable to open listen socket for address ::1:631 - Address family not supported by protocol.

I [22/Jan/2007:23:34:05 +1100] Listening to /var/run/cups/cups.sock on fd 3...

D [22/Jan/2007:23:34:08 +1100] cupsdAcceptClient: 7 from localhost (Domain)

D [22/Jan/2007:23:34:08 +1100] cupsdReadClient: 7 POST / HTTP/1.1

D [22/Jan/2007:23:34:08 +1100] cupsdAuthorize: No authentication data provided.

D [22/Jan/2007:23:34:08 +1100] CUPS-Get-Default

D [22/Jan/2007:23:34:08 +1100] CUPS-Get-Default client-error-not-found: No default printer

D [22/Jan/2007:23:34:08 +1100] cupsdProcessIPPRequest: 7 status_code=406 (client-error-not-found)

D [22/Jan/2007:23:34:08 +1100] cupsdReadClient: 7 POST / HTTP/1.1

D [22/Jan/2007:23:34:08 +1100] cupsdAuthorize: No authentication data provided.

D [22/Jan/2007:23:34:08 +1100] CUPS-Get-Printers

D [22/Jan/2007:23:34:08 +1100] cupsdProcessIPPRequest: 7 status_code=0 (successful-ok)

D [22/Jan/2007:23:34:08 +1100] cupsdReadClient: 7 POST / HTTP/1.1

D [22/Jan/2007:23:34:08 +1100] cupsdAuthorize: No authentication data provided.

D [22/Jan/2007:23:34:08 +1100] Get-Printer-Attributes ipp://localhost/printers/Canon_S520

D [22/Jan/2007:23:34:08 +1100] cupsdProcessIPPRequest: 7 status_code=0 (successful-ok)

D [22/Jan/2007:23:34:13 +1100] cupsdReadClient: 7 POST / HTTP/1.1

D [22/Jan/2007:23:34:13 +1100] cupsdAuthorize: No authentication data provided.

D [22/Jan/2007:23:34:13 +1100] CUPS-Get-Default

D [22/Jan/2007:23:34:13 +1100] CUPS-Get-Default client-error-not-found: No default printer

D [22/Jan/2007:23:34:13 +1100] cupsdProcessIPPRequest: 7 status_code=406 (client-error-not-found)

D [22/Jan/2007:23:34:13 +1100] cupsdReadClient: 7 POST / HTTP/1.1

D [22/Jan/2007:23:34:13 +1100] cupsdAuthorize: No authentication data provided.

D [22/Jan/2007:23:34:13 +1100] CUPS-Get-Printers

D [22/Jan/2007:23:34:13 +1100] cupsdProcessIPPRequest: 7 status_code=0 (successful-ok)

D [22/Jan/2007:23:34:13 +1100] cupsdReadClient: 7 POST / HTTP/1.1

D [22/Jan/2007:23:34:13 +1100] cupsdAuthorize: No authentication data provided.

D [22/Jan/2007:23:34:13 +1100] Get-Printer-Attributes ipp://localhost/printers/Canon_S520

D [22/Jan/2007:23:34:13 +1100] cupsdProcessIPPRequest: 7 status_code=0 (successful-ok)

D [22/Jan/2007:23:34:18 +1100] cupsdReadClient: 7 POST / HTTP/1.1

D [22/Jan/2007:23:34:18 +1100] cupsdAuthorize: No authentication data provided.

D [22/Jan/2007:23:34:18 +1100] CUPS-Get-Default

D [22/Jan/2007:23:34:18 +1100] CUPS-Get-Default client-error-not-found: No default printer

D [22/Jan/2007:23:34:18 +1100] cupsdProcessIPPRequest: 7 status_code=406 (client-error-not-found)

D [22/Jan/2007:23:34:18 +1100] cupsdReadClient: 7 POST / HTTP/1.1

D [22/Jan/2007:23:34:18 +1100] cupsdAuthorize: No authentication data provided.

D [22/Jan/2007:23:34:18 +1100] CUPS-Get-Printers

D [22/Jan/2007:23:34:18 +1100] cupsdProcessIPPRequest: 7 status_code=0 (successful-ok)

D [22/Jan/2007:23:34:18 +1100] cupsdReadClient: 7 POST / HTTP/1.1

D [22/Jan/2007:23:34:18 +1100] cupsdAuthorize: No authentication data provided.

D [22/Jan/2007:23:34:18 +1100] Get-Printer-Attributes ipp://localhost/printers/Canon_S520

D [22/Jan/2007:23:34:18 +1100] cupsdProcessIPPRequest: 7 status_code=0 (successful-ok)

D [22/Jan/2007:23:34:23 +1100] cupsdReadClient: 7 POST / HTTP/1.1

D [22/Jan/2007:23:34:23 +1100] cupsdAuthorize: No authentication data provided.

D [22/Jan/2007:23:34:23 +1100] CUPS-Get-Default

D [22/Jan/2007:23:34:23 +1100] CUPS-Get-Default client-error-not-found: No default printer

D [22/Jan/2007:23:34:23 +1100] cupsdProcessIPPRequest: 7 status_code=406 (client-error-not-found)

D [22/Jan/2007:23:34:23 +1100] cupsdReadClient: 7 POST / HTTP/1.1

D [22/Jan/2007:23:34:23 +1100] cupsdAuthorize: No authentication data provided.

D [22/Jan/2007:23:34:23 +1100] CUPS-Get-Printers

D [22/Jan/2007:23:34:23 +1100] cupsdProcessIPPRequest: 7 status_code=0 (successful-ok)

D [22/Jan/2007:23:34:23 +1100] cupsdReadClient: 7 POST / HTTP/1.1

D [22/Jan/2007:23:34:23 +1100] cupsdAuthorize: No authentication data provided.

D [22/Jan/2007:23:34:23 +1100] Get-Printer-Attributes ipp://localhost/printers/Canon_S520

D [22/Jan/2007:23:34:23 +1100] cupsdProcessIPPRequest: 7 status_code=0 (successful-ok)

D [22/Jan/2007:23:34:27 +1100] cupsdCloseClient: 7

D [22/Jan/2007:23:34:30 +1100] cupsdAcceptClient: 7 from localhost (Domain)

D [22/Jan/2007:23:34:30 +1100] cupsdReadClient: 7 POST / HTTP/1.1

D [22/Jan/2007:23:34:30 +1100] cupsdAuthorize: No authentication data provided.

D [22/Jan/2007:23:34:30 +1100] CUPS-Get-Default

D [22/Jan/2007:23:34:30 +1100] CUPS-Get-Default client-error-not-found: No default printer

D [22/Jan/2007:23:34:30 +1100] cupsdProcessIPPRequest: 7 status_code=406 (client-error-not-found)

D [22/Jan/2007:23:34:30 +1100] cupsdReadClient: 7 POST / HTTP/1.1

D [22/Jan/2007:23:34:30 +1100] cupsdAuthorize: No authentication data provided.

D [22/Jan/2007:23:34:30 +1100] CUPS-Get-Printers

D [22/Jan/2007:23:34:30 +1100] cupsdProcessIPPRequest: 7 status_code=0 (successful-ok)

D [22/Jan/2007:23:34:30 +1100] cupsdAcceptClient: 9 from localhost (Domain)

D [22/Jan/2007:23:34:30 +1100] cupsdCloseClient: 9

D [22/Jan/2007:23:34:31 +1100] cupsdReadClient: 7 POST / HTTP/1.1

D [22/Jan/2007:23:34:31 +1100] cupsdAuthorize: No authentication data provided.

D [22/Jan/2007:23:34:31 +1100] CUPS-Get-Default

D [22/Jan/2007:23:34:31 +1100] CUPS-Get-Default client-error-not-found: No default printer

D [22/Jan/2007:23:34:31 +1100] cupsdProcessIPPRequest: 7 status_code=406 (client-error-not-found)

D [22/Jan/2007:23:34:31 +1100] cupsdReadClient: 7 POST / HTTP/1.1

D [22/Jan/2007:23:34:31 +1100] cupsdAuthorize: No authentication data provided.

D [22/Jan/2007:23:34:31 +1100] CUPS-Get-Printers

D [22/Jan/2007:23:34:31 +1100] cupsdProcessIPPRequest: 7 status_code=0 (successful-ok)

D [22/Jan/2007:23:34:31 +1100] cupsdReadClient: 7 POST / HTTP/1.1

D [22/Jan/2007:23:34:31 +1100] cupsdAuthorize: No authentication data provided.

D [22/Jan/2007:23:34:31 +1100] Get-Printer-Attributes ipp://localhost/printers/Canon_S520

D [22/Jan/2007:23:34:31 +1100] cupsdProcessIPPRequest: 7 status_code=0 (successful-ok)

D [22/Jan/2007:23:34:32 +1100] cupsdReadClient: 7 POST / HTTP/1.1

D [22/Jan/2007:23:34:32 +1100] cupsdAuthorize: No authentication data provided.

D [22/Jan/2007:23:34:32 +1100] Get-Jobs ipp://localhost:631/printers/Canon_S520

D [22/Jan/2007:23:34:32 +1100] cupsdProcessIPPRequest: 7 status_code=0 (successful-ok)

D [22/Jan/2007:23:34:35 +1100] cupsdReadClient: 7 POST / HTTP/1.1

D [22/Jan/2007:23:34:35 +1100] cupsdAuthorize: No authentication data provided.

D [22/Jan/2007:23:34:35 +1100] Get-Jobs ipp://localhost:631/printers/Canon_S520

D [22/Jan/2007:23:34:35 +1100] cupsdProcessIPPRequest: 7 status_code=0 (successful-ok)

D [22/Jan/2007:23:34:36 +1100] cupsdReadClient: 7 POST / HTTP/1.1

D [22/Jan/2007:23:34:36 +1100] cupsdAuthorize: No authentication data provided.

D [22/Jan/2007:23:34:36 +1100] CUPS-Get-Default

D [22/Jan/2007:23:34:36 +1100] CUPS-Get-Default client-error-not-found: No default printer

D [22/Jan/2007:23:34:36 +1100] cupsdProcessIPPRequest: 7 status_code=406 (client-error-not-found)

D [22/Jan/2007:23:34:36 +1100] cupsdReadClient: 7 POST / HTTP/1.1

D [22/Jan/2007:23:34:36 +1100] cupsdAuthorize: No authentication data provided.

D [22/Jan/2007:23:34:36 +1100] CUPS-Get-Printers

D [22/Jan/2007:23:34:36 +1100] cupsdProcessIPPRequest: 7 status_code=0 (successful-ok)

D [22/Jan/2007:23:34:36 +1100] cupsdReadClient: 7 POST / HTTP/1.1

D [22/Jan/2007:23:34:36 +1100] cupsdAuthorize: No authentication data provided.

D [22/Jan/2007:23:34:36 +1100] Get-Printer-Attributes ipp://localhost/printers/Canon_S520

D [22/Jan/2007:23:34:36 +1100] cupsdProcessIPPRequest: 7 status_code=0 (successful-ok)

D [22/Jan/2007:23:34:38 +1100] cupsdReadClient: 7 POST / HTTP/1.1

D [22/Jan/2007:23:34:38 +1100] cupsdAuthorize: No authentication data provided.

D [22/Jan/2007:23:34:38 +1100] CUPS-Get-Default

D [22/Jan/2007:23:34:38 +1100] CUPS-Get-Default client-error-not-found: No default printer

D [22/Jan/2007:23:34:38 +1100] cupsdProcessIPPRequest: 7 status_code=406 (client-error-not-found)

D [22/Jan/2007:23:34:38 +1100] cupsdReadClient: 7 POST / HTTP/1.1

D [22/Jan/2007:23:34:38 +1100] cupsdAuthorize: No authentication data provided.

D [22/Jan/2007:23:34:38 +1100] CUPS-Get-Printers

D [22/Jan/2007:23:34:38 +1100] cupsdProcessIPPRequest: 7 status_code=0 (successful-ok)

D [22/Jan/2007:23:34:38 +1100] cupsdReadClient: 7 POST / HTTP/1.1

D [22/Jan/2007:23:34:38 +1100] cupsdAuthorize: No authentication data provided.

D [22/Jan/2007:23:34:38 +1100] Get-Printer-Attributes ipp://localhost/printers/Canon_S520

D [22/Jan/2007:23:34:38 +1100] cupsdProcessIPPRequest: 7 status_code=0 (successful-ok)

D [22/Jan/2007:23:34:38 +1100] cupsdReadClient: 7 POST / HTTP/1.1

D [22/Jan/2007:23:34:38 +1100] cupsdAuthorize: No authentication data provided.

D [22/Jan/2007:23:34:38 +1100] Get-Jobs ipp://localhost:631/printers/Canon_S520

D [22/Jan/2007:23:34:38 +1100] cupsdProcessIPPRequest: 7 status_code=0 (successful-ok)

D [22/Jan/2007:23:34:41 +1100] cupsdReadClient: 7 POST / HTTP/1.1

D [22/Jan/2007:23:34:41 +1100] cupsdAuthorize: No authentication data provided.

D [22/Jan/2007:23:34:41 +1100] CUPS-Get-Default

D [22/Jan/2007:23:34:41 +1100] CUPS-Get-Default client-error-not-found: No default printer

D [22/Jan/2007:23:34:41 +1100] cupsdProcessIPPRequest: 7 status_code=406 (client-error-not-found)

D [22/Jan/2007:23:34:41 +1100] cupsdReadClient: 7 POST / HTTP/1.1

D [22/Jan/2007:23:34:41 +1100] cupsdAuthorize: No authentication data provided.

D [22/Jan/2007:23:34:41 +1100] CUPS-Get-Printers

D [22/Jan/2007:23:34:41 +1100] cupsdProcessIPPRequest: 7 status_code=0 (successful-ok)

D [22/Jan/2007:23:34:41 +1100] cupsdReadClient: 7 POST / HTTP/1.1

D [22/Jan/2007:23:34:41 +1100] cupsdAuthorize: No authentication data provided.

D [22/Jan/2007:23:34:41 +1100] Get-Printer-Attributes ipp://localhost/printers/Canon_S520

D [22/Jan/2007:23:34:41 +1100] cupsdProcessIPPRequest: 7 status_code=0 (successful-ok)

D [22/Jan/2007:23:34:41 +1100] cupsdReadClient: 7 POST / HTTP/1.1

D [22/Jan/2007:23:34:41 +1100] cupsdAuthorize: No authentication data provided.

D [22/Jan/2007:23:34:41 +1100] Get-Jobs ipp://localhost:631/printers/Canon_S520

D [22/Jan/2007:23:34:41 +1100] cupsdProcessIPPRequest: 7 status_code=0 (successful-ok)

D [22/Jan/2007:23:34:44 +1100] cupsdReadClient: 7 POST / HTTP/1.1

D [22/Jan/2007:23:34:44 +1100] cupsdAuthorize: No authentication data provided.

D [22/Jan/2007:23:34:44 +1100] CUPS-Get-Default

D [22/Jan/2007:23:34:44 +1100] CUPS-Get-Default client-error-not-found: No default printer

D [22/Jan/2007:23:34:44 +1100] cupsdProcessIPPRequest: 7 status_code=406 (client-error-not-found)

D [22/Jan/2007:23:34:44 +1100] cupsdReadClient: 7 POST / HTTP/1.1

D [22/Jan/2007:23:34:44 +1100] cupsdAuthorize: No authentication data provided.

D [22/Jan/2007:23:34:44 +1100] CUPS-Get-Printers

D [22/Jan/2007:23:34:44 +1100] cupsdProcessIPPRequest: 7 status_code=0 (successful-ok)

D [22/Jan/2007:23:34:44 +1100] cupsdReadClient: 7 POST / HTTP/1.1

D [22/Jan/2007:23:34:44 +1100] cupsdAuthorize: No authentication data provided.

D [22/Jan/2007:23:34:44 +1100] Get-Printer-Attributes ipp://localhost/printers/Canon_S520

D [22/Jan/2007:23:34:44 +1100] cupsdProcessIPPRequest: 7 status_code=0 (successful-ok)

D [22/Jan/2007:23:34:44 +1100] cupsdReadClient: 7 POST / HTTP/1.1

D [22/Jan/2007:23:34:44 +1100] cupsdAuthorize: No authentication data provided.

D [22/Jan/2007:23:34:44 +1100] Get-Jobs ipp://localhost:631/printers/Canon_S520

D [22/Jan/2007:23:34:44 +1100] cupsdProcessIPPRequest: 7 status_code=0 (successful-ok)

D [22/Jan/2007:23:34:46 +1100] cupsdReadClient: 7 POST / HTTP/1.1

D [22/Jan/2007:23:34:46 +1100] cupsdAuthorize: No authentication data provided.

D [22/Jan/2007:23:34:46 +1100] CUPS-Get-Default

D [22/Jan/2007:23:34:46 +1100] CUPS-Get-Default client-error-not-found: No default printer

D [22/Jan/2007:23:34:46 +1100] cupsdProcessIPPRequest: 7 status_code=406 (client-error-not-found)

D [22/Jan/2007:23:34:46 +1100] cupsdReadClient: 7 POST / HTTP/1.1

D [22/Jan/2007:23:34:46 +1100] cupsdAuthorize: No authentication data provided.

D [22/Jan/2007:23:34:46 +1100] CUPS-Get-Printers

D [22/Jan/2007:23:34:46 +1100] cupsdProcessIPPRequest: 7 status_code=0 (successful-ok)

D [22/Jan/2007:23:34:46 +1100] cupsdReadClient: 7 POST / HTTP/1.1

D [22/Jan/2007:23:34:46 +1100] cupsdAuthorize: No authentication data provided.

D [22/Jan/2007:23:34:46 +1100] Get-Printer-Attributes ipp://localhost/printers/Canon_S520

D [22/Jan/2007:23:34:46 +1100] cupsdProcessIPPRequest: 7 status_code=0 (successful-ok)

D [22/Jan/2007:23:34:46 +1100] cupsdCloseClient: 7

D [22/Jan/2007:23:35:08 +1100] Unloading job 3...

D [22/Jan/2007:23:35:08 +1100] Unloading job 5...

D [22/Jan/2007:23:35:50 +1100] cupsdAcceptClient: 7 from localhost (Domain)

D [22/Jan/2007:23:35:50 +1100] cupsdReadClient: 7 POST / HTTP/1.1

D [22/Jan/2007:23:35:50 +1100] cupsdAuthorize: No authentication data provided.

D [22/Jan/2007:23:35:50 +1100] CUPS-Get-Default

D [22/Jan/2007:23:35:50 +1100] CUPS-Get-Default client-error-not-found: No default printer

D [22/Jan/2007:23:35:50 +1100] cupsdProcessIPPRequest: 7 status_code=406 (client-error-not-found)

D [22/Jan/2007:23:35:50 +1100] cupsdReadClient: 7 POST / HTTP/1.1

D [22/Jan/2007:23:35:50 +1100] cupsdAuthorize: No authentication data provided.

D [22/Jan/2007:23:35:50 +1100] CUPS-Get-Printers

D [22/Jan/2007:23:35:50 +1100] cupsdProcessIPPRequest: 7 status_code=0 (successful-ok)

D [22/Jan/2007:23:35:50 +1100] cupsdAcceptClient: 9 from localhost (Domain)

D [22/Jan/2007:23:35:50 +1100] cupsdCloseClient: 9

D [22/Jan/2007:23:35:51 +1100] cupsdReadClient: 7 POST / HTTP/1.1

D [22/Jan/2007:23:35:51 +1100] cupsdAuthorize: No authentication data provided.

D [22/Jan/2007:23:35:51 +1100] CUPS-Get-Default

D [22/Jan/2007:23:35:51 +1100] CUPS-Get-Default client-error-not-found: No default printer

D [22/Jan/2007:23:35:51 +1100] cupsdProcessIPPRequest: 7 status_code=406 (client-error-not-found)

D [22/Jan/2007:23:35:51 +1100] cupsdReadClient: 7 POST / HTTP/1.1

D [22/Jan/2007:23:35:51 +1100] cupsdAuthorize: No authentication data provided.

D [22/Jan/2007:23:35:51 +1100] CUPS-Get-Printers

D [22/Jan/2007:23:35:51 +1100] cupsdProcessIPPRequest: 7 status_code=0 (successful-ok)

D [22/Jan/2007:23:35:51 +1100] cupsdReadClient: 7 POST / HTTP/1.1

D [22/Jan/2007:23:35:51 +1100] cupsdAuthorize: No authentication data provided.

D [22/Jan/2007:23:35:51 +1100] Get-Printer-Attributes ipp://localhost/printers/Canon_S520

D [22/Jan/2007:23:35:51 +1100] cupsdProcessIPPRequest: 7 status_code=0 (successful-ok)

D [22/Jan/2007:23:35:55 +1100] cupsdReadClient: 7 POST / HTTP/1.1

D [22/Jan/2007:23:35:55 +1100] cupsdAuthorize: No authentication data provided.

D [22/Jan/2007:23:35:55 +1100] Get-Jobs ipp://localhost:631/printers/Canon_S520

D [22/Jan/2007:23:35:55 +1100] Loading attributes for job 3...

D [22/Jan/2007:23:35:55 +1100] Loading attributes for job 5...

D [22/Jan/2007:23:35:55 +1100] cupsdProcessIPPRequest: 7 status_code=0 (successful-ok)

D [22/Jan/2007:23:35:56 +1100] cupsdReadClient: 7 POST / HTTP/1.1

D [22/Jan/2007:23:35:56 +1100] cupsdAuthorize: No authentication data provided.

D [22/Jan/2007:23:35:56 +1100] CUPS-Get-Default

D [22/Jan/2007:23:35:56 +1100] CUPS-Get-Default client-error-not-found: No default printer

D [22/Jan/2007:23:35:56 +1100] cupsdProcessIPPRequest: 7 status_code=406 (client-error-not-found)

D [22/Jan/2007:23:35:56 +1100] cupsdReadClient: 7 POST / HTTP/1.1

D [22/Jan/2007:23:35:56 +1100] cupsdAuthorize: No authentication data provided.

D [22/Jan/2007:23:35:56 +1100] CUPS-Get-Printers

D [22/Jan/2007:23:35:56 +1100] cupsdProcessIPPRequest: 7 status_code=0 (successful-ok)

D [22/Jan/2007:23:35:56 +1100] cupsdReadClient: 7 POST / HTTP/1.1

D [22/Jan/2007:23:35:56 +1100] cupsdAuthorize: No authentication data provided.

D [22/Jan/2007:23:35:56 +1100] Get-Printer-Attributes ipp://localhost/printers/Canon_S520

D [22/Jan/2007:23:35:56 +1100] cupsdProcessIPPRequest: 7 status_code=0 (successful-ok)

D [22/Jan/2007:23:35:58 +1100] cupsdReadClient: 7 POST / HTTP/1.1

D [22/Jan/2007:23:35:58 +1100] cupsdAuthorize: No authentication data provided.

D [22/Jan/2007:23:35:58 +1100] CUPS-Get-Default

D [22/Jan/2007:23:35:58 +1100] CUPS-Get-Default client-error-not-found: No default printer

D [22/Jan/2007:23:35:58 +1100] cupsdProcessIPPRequest: 7 status_code=406 (client-error-not-found)

D [22/Jan/2007:23:35:58 +1100] cupsdReadClient: 7 POST / HTTP/1.1

D [22/Jan/2007:23:35:58 +1100] cupsdAuthorize: No authentication data provided.

D [22/Jan/2007:23:35:58 +1100] CUPS-Get-Printers

D [22/Jan/2007:23:35:58 +1100] cupsdProcessIPPRequest: 7 status_code=0 (successful-ok)

D [22/Jan/2007:23:35:58 +1100] cupsdReadClient: 7 POST / HTTP/1.1

D [22/Jan/2007:23:35:58 +1100] cupsdAuthorize: No authentication data provided.

D [22/Jan/2007:23:35:58 +1100] Get-Printer-Attributes ipp://localhost/printers/Canon_S520

D [22/Jan/2007:23:35:58 +1100] cupsdProcessIPPRequest: 7 status_code=0 (successful-ok)

D [22/Jan/2007:23:35:58 +1100] cupsdReadClient: 7 POST / HTTP/1.1

D [22/Jan/2007:23:35:58 +1100] cupsdAuthorize: No authentication data provided.

D [22/Jan/2007:23:35:58 +1100] Get-Jobs ipp://localhost:631/printers/Canon_S520

D [22/Jan/2007:23:35:58 +1100] cupsdProcessIPPRequest: 7 status_code=0 (successful-ok)

D [22/Jan/2007:23:36:01 +1100] cupsdReadClient: 7 POST / HTTP/1.1

D [22/Jan/2007:23:36:01 +1100] cupsdAuthorize: No authentication data provided.

D [22/Jan/2007:23:36:01 +1100] CUPS-Get-Default

D [22/Jan/2007:23:36:01 +1100] CUPS-Get-Default client-error-not-found: No default printer

D [22/Jan/2007:23:36:01 +1100] cupsdProcessIPPRequest: 7 status_code=406 (client-error-not-found)

D [22/Jan/2007:23:36:01 +1100] cupsdReadClient: 7 POST / HTTP/1.1

D [22/Jan/2007:23:36:01 +1100] cupsdAuthorize: No authentication data provided.

D [22/Jan/2007:23:36:01 +1100] CUPS-Get-Printers

D [22/Jan/2007:23:36:01 +1100] cupsdProcessIPPRequest: 7 status_code=0 (successful-ok)

D [22/Jan/2007:23:36:01 +1100] cupsdReadClient: 7 POST / HTTP/1.1

D [22/Jan/2007:23:36:01 +1100] cupsdAuthorize: No authentication data provided.

D [22/Jan/2007:23:36:01 +1100] Get-Printer-Attributes ipp://localhost/printers/Canon_S520

D [22/Jan/2007:23:36:01 +1100] cupsdProcessIPPRequest: 7 status_code=0 (successful-ok)

D [22/Jan/2007:23:36:01 +1100] cupsdReadClient: 7 GET /printers/Canon_S520.ppd HTTP/1.1

D [22/Jan/2007:23:36:01 +1100] cupsdAuthorize: No authentication data provided.

D [22/Jan/2007:23:36:01 +1100] write_file: 7 file=9

D [22/Jan/2007:23:36:01 +1100] cupsdAcceptClient: 9 from localhost (Domain)

D [22/Jan/2007:23:36:01 +1100] cupsdReadClient: 9 POST /printers/Canon_S520 HTTP/1.1

D [22/Jan/2007:23:36:01 +1100] cupsdAuthorize: No authentication data provided.

D [22/Jan/2007:23:36:01 +1100] Print-Job ipp://localhost/printers/Canon_S520

D [22/Jan/2007:23:36:01 +1100] print_job: auto-typing file...

D [22/Jan/2007:23:36:01 +1100] print_job: request file type is application/postscript.

D [22/Jan/2007:23:36:01 +1100] add_job: requesting-user-name="wraeth"

D [22/Jan/2007:23:36:01 +1100] Adding default job-sheets values "none,none"...

I [22/Jan/2007:23:36:01 +1100] Adding start banner page "none" to job 6.

D [22/Jan/2007:23:36:01 +1100] Discarding unused job-created event...

I [22/Jan/2007:23:36:01 +1100] Adding end banner page "none" to job 6.

I [22/Jan/2007:23:36:01 +1100] Job 6 queued on "Canon_S520" by "wraeth".

D [22/Jan/2007:23:36:01 +1100] Job 6 hold_until = 0

D [22/Jan/2007:23:36:01 +1100] Discarding unused printer-state-changed event...

D [22/Jan/2007:23:36:01 +1100] job-sheets=none,none

D [22/Jan/2007:23:36:01 +1100] banner_page = 0

D [22/Jan/2007:23:36:01 +1100] [Job 6] argv[0]="Canon_S520"

D [22/Jan/2007:23:36:01 +1100] [Job 6] argv[1]="6"

D [22/Jan/2007:23:36:01 +1100] [Job 6] argv[2]="wraeth"

D [22/Jan/2007:23:36:01 +1100] [Job 6] argv[3]="Test Page"

D [22/Jan/2007:23:36:01 +1100] [Job 6] argv[4]="1"

D [22/Jan/2007:23:36:01 +1100] [Job 6] argv[5]="job-uuid=urn:uuid:6ef5e227-8da8-372f-561a-420bc20dd832"

D [22/Jan/2007:23:36:01 +1100] [Job 6] argv[6]="/var/spool/cups/d00006-001"

D [22/Jan/2007:23:36:01 +1100] [Job 6] envp[0]="CUPS_CACHEDIR=/var/cache/cups"

D [22/Jan/2007:23:36:01 +1100] [Job 6] envp[1]="CUPS_DATADIR=/usr/share/cups"

D [22/Jan/2007:23:36:01 +1100] [Job 6] envp[2]="CUPS_DOCROOT=/usr/share/cups/html"

D [22/Jan/2007:23:36:01 +1100] [Job 6] envp[3]="CUPS_FONTPATH=/usr/share/cups/fonts"

D [22/Jan/2007:23:36:01 +1100] [Job 6] envp[4]="CUPS_REQUESTROOT=/var/spool/cups"

D [22/Jan/2007:23:36:01 +1100] [Job 6] envp[5]="CUPS_SERVERBIN=/usr/libexec/cups"

D [22/Jan/2007:23:36:01 +1100] [Job 6] envp[6]="CUPS_SERVERROOT=/etc/cups"

D [22/Jan/2007:23:36:01 +1100] [Job 6] envp[7]="CUPS_STATEDIR=/var/run/cups"

D [22/Jan/2007:23:36:01 +1100] [Job 6] envp[8]="PATH=/usr/libexec/cups/filter:/usr/bin:/usr/sbin:/bin:/usr/bin"

D [22/Jan/2007:23:36:01 +1100] [Job 6] envp[9]="SERVER_ADMIN=root@cerebellum.cerebellum.sytes.net"

D [22/Jan/2007:23:36:01 +1100] [Job 6] envp[10]="SOFTWARE=CUPS/1.2.6"

D [22/Jan/2007:23:36:01 +1100] [Job 6] envp[11]="TMPDIR=/var/spool/cups/tmp"

D [22/Jan/2007:23:36:01 +1100] [Job 6] envp[12]="USER=root"

D [22/Jan/2007:23:36:01 +1100] [Job 6] envp[13]="CUPS_SERVER=/var/run/cups/cups.sock"

D [22/Jan/2007:23:36:01 +1100] [Job 6] envp[14]="CUPS_ENCRYPTION=IfRequested"

D [22/Jan/2007:23:36:01 +1100] [Job 6] envp[15]="IPP_PORT=631"

D [22/Jan/2007:23:36:01 +1100] [Job 6] envp[16]="CHARSET=utf-8"

D [22/Jan/2007:23:36:01 +1100] [Job 6] envp[17]="LANG=en_US"

D [22/Jan/2007:23:36:01 +1100] [Job 6] envp[18]="PPD=/etc/cups/ppd/Canon_S520.ppd"

D [22/Jan/2007:23:36:01 +1100] [Job 6] envp[19]="RIP_MAX_CACHE=8m"

D [22/Jan/2007:23:36:01 +1100] [Job 6] envp[20]="CONTENT_TYPE=application/postscript"

D [22/Jan/2007:23:36:01 +1100] [Job 6] envp[21]="DEVICE_URI=file:/dev/usb/lp0"

D [22/Jan/2007:23:36:01 +1100] [Job 6] envp[22]="PRINTER=Canon_S520"

D [22/Jan/2007:23:36:01 +1100] [Job 6] envp[23]="FINAL_CONTENT_TYPE=printer/Canon_S520"

I [22/Jan/2007:23:36:01 +1100] Started filter /usr/libexec/cups/filter/pstops (PID 24033) for job 6.

I [22/Jan/2007:23:36:01 +1100] Started filter /usr/libexec/cups/filter/foomatic-rip (PID 24034) for job 6.

D [22/Jan/2007:23:36:01 +1100] Discarding unused job-state event...

D [22/Jan/2007:23:36:01 +1100] cupsdProcessIPPRequest: 9 status_code=0 (successful-ok)

D [22/Jan/2007:23:36:01 +1100] cupsdReadClient: 7 POST / HTTP/1.1

D [22/Jan/2007:23:36:01 +1100] cupsdAuthorize: No authentication data provided.

D [22/Jan/2007:23:36:01 +1100] Get-Jobs ipp://localhost:631/printers/Canon_S520

D [22/Jan/2007:23:36:01 +1100] cupsdProcessIPPRequest: 7 status_code=0 (successful-ok)

D [22/Jan/2007:23:36:01 +1100] [Job 6] Page = 595x842; 0,0 to 595,842

D [22/Jan/2007:23:36:01 +1100] [Job 6] slow_collate=0, slow_duplex=0, slow_order=0

D [22/Jan/2007:23:36:01 +1100] [Job 6] Before copy_comments - %!PS-Adobe-3.0 EPSF-3.0 

D [22/Jan/2007:23:36:01 +1100] [Job 6] %!PS-Adobe-3.0 EPSF-3.0

D [22/Jan/2007:23:36:01 +1100] [Job 6] %%BoundingBox: 0 0 595 842

D [22/Jan/2007:23:36:01 +1100] [Job 6] %%Pages: 0

D [22/Jan/2007:23:36:01 +1100] [Job 6] %%Creator: Sun Microsystems, Inc.

D [22/Jan/2007:23:36:01 +1100] [Job 6] %%Title: none

D [22/Jan/2007:23:36:01 +1100] [Job 6] %%CreationDate: none

D [22/Jan/2007:23:36:01 +1100] [Job 6] %%LanguageLevel: 2

D [22/Jan/2007:23:36:01 +1100] [Job 6] %%EndComments

D [22/Jan/2007:23:36:01 +1100] [Job 6] Before copy_prolog - %%BeginProlog

D [22/Jan/2007:23:36:01 +1100] [Job 6] Before copy_setup - %%BeginSetup

D [22/Jan/2007:23:36:01 +1100] [Job 6] Before page loop - %%Page: 1 1

D [22/Jan/2007:23:36:01 +1100] [Job 6] Copying page 1...

D [22/Jan/2007:23:36:01 +1100] [Job 6] pagew = 595.0, pagel = 842.0

D [22/Jan/2007:23:36:01 +1100] [Job 6] bboxw = 595, bboxl = 842

D [22/Jan/2007:23:36:01 +1100] [Job 6] PageLeft = 0.0, PageRight = 595.0

D [22/Jan/2007:23:36:01 +1100] [Job 6] PageTop = 842.0, PageBottom = 0.0

D [22/Jan/2007:23:36:01 +1100] [Job 6] PageWidth = 595.0, PageLength = 842.0

D [22/Jan/2007:23:36:02 +1100] [Job 6] foomatic-rip version $Revision$ running...

D [22/Jan/2007:23:36:02 +1100] [Job 6] Parsing PPD file ...

D [22/Jan/2007:23:36:02 +1100] [Job 6] *cupsFilter: "application/vnd.cups-postscript 0 foomatic-rip"

D [22/Jan/2007:23:36:02 +1100] [Job 6] Added option ColorSpace

D [22/Jan/2007:23:36:02 +1100] [Job 6] Added option Resolution

D [22/Jan/2007:23:36:02 +1100] [Job 6] Added option PageSize

D [22/Jan/2007:23:36:02 +1100] [Job 6] Added option PageRegion

D [22/Jan/2007:23:36:02 +1100] [Job 6] Added option ImageableArea

D [22/Jan/2007:23:36:02 +1100] [Job 6] Added option PaperDimension

D [22/Jan/2007:23:36:02 +1100] [Job 6] Added option Quality

D [22/Jan/2007:23:36:02 +1100] [Job 6] Added option Font

D [22/Jan/2007:23:36:02 +1100] [Job 6] 

D [22/Jan/2007:23:36:02 +1100] [Job 6] Parameter Summary

D [22/Jan/2007:23:36:02 +1100] [Job 6] -----------------

D [22/Jan/2007:23:36:02 +1100] [Job 6] 

D [22/Jan/2007:23:36:02 +1100] [Job 6] Spooler: cups

D [22/Jan/2007:23:36:02 +1100] [Job 6] Printer: Canon_S520

D [22/Jan/2007:23:36:02 +1100] [Job 6] Shell: /bin/sh

D [22/Jan/2007:23:36:02 +1100] [Job 6] PPD file: /etc/cups/ppd/Canon_S520.ppd

D [22/Jan/2007:23:36:02 +1100] [Job 6] ATTR file: 

D [22/Jan/2007:23:36:02 +1100] [Job 6] Printer model: Canon S500 Foomatic/bj8pa06n.upp (recommended)

D [22/Jan/2007:23:36:02 +1100] [Job 6] Job title: Test Page

D [22/Jan/2007:23:36:02 +1100] [Job 6] File(s) to be printed: 

D [22/Jan/2007:23:36:02 +1100] [Job 6] <STDIN>

D [22/Jan/2007:23:36:02 +1100] [Job 6] 

D [22/Jan/2007:23:36:02 +1100] [Job 6] GhostScript extra search path ('GS_LIB'): /usr/share/cups/fonts

D [22/Jan/2007:23:36:02 +1100] [Job 6] Pondering option 'job-uuid=urn:uuid:6ef5e227-8da8-372f-561a-420bc20dd832'

D [22/Jan/2007:23:36:02 +1100] [Job 6] Unknown option job-uuid=urn:uuid:6ef5e227-8da8-372f-561a-420bc20dd832.

D [22/Jan/2007:23:36:02 +1100] [Job 6] 

D [22/Jan/2007:23:36:02 +1100] [Job 6] ================================================

D [22/Jan/2007:23:36:02 +1100] [Job 6] 

D [22/Jan/2007:23:36:02 +1100] [Job 6] File: <STDIN>

D [22/Jan/2007:23:36:02 +1100] [Job 6] 

D [22/Jan/2007:23:36:02 +1100] [Job 6] ================================================

D [22/Jan/2007:23:36:02 +1100] [Job 6] 

D [22/Jan/2007:23:36:02 +1100] [Job 6] Reading PostScript input ...

D [22/Jan/2007:23:36:02 +1100] [Job 6] --> This document is DSC-conforming!

D [22/Jan/2007:23:36:02 +1100] [Job 6] 

D [22/Jan/2007:23:36:02 +1100] [Job 6] -----------

D [22/Jan/2007:23:36:02 +1100] [Job 6] Found: %%BeginProlog

D [22/Jan/2007:23:36:02 +1100] [Job 6] Found: %%EndProlog

D [22/Jan/2007:23:36:02 +1100] [Job 6] 

D [22/Jan/2007:23:36:02 +1100] [Job 6] -----------

D [22/Jan/2007:23:36:02 +1100] [Job 6] Found: %%BeginSetup

D [22/Jan/2007:23:36:02 +1100] [Job 6] Found: %%BeginFeature: *PageSize A4

D [22/Jan/2007:23:36:02 +1100] [Job 6] Option: PageSize=A4 --> Option will be set by PostScript interpreter

D [22/Jan/2007:23:36:02 +1100] [Job 6] Found: %%BeginFeature: *Quality 600PlainNormal

D [22/Jan/2007:23:36:02 +1100] [Job 6] Option: Quality=600PlainNormal --> Setting option

D [22/Jan/2007:23:36:02 +1100] [Job 6] Found: %% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: Quality=600PlainNormal

D [22/Jan/2007:23:36:02 +1100] [Job 6] Option: Quality=600PlainNormal --> Setting option

D [22/Jan/2007:23:36:02 +1100] [Job 6] Found: %%EndSetup

D [22/Jan/2007:23:36:02 +1100] [Job 6] Inserting PostScript code for CUPS' page accounting

D [22/Jan/2007:23:36:02 +1100] [Job 6] 

D [22/Jan/2007:23:36:02 +1100] [Job 6] -----------

D [22/Jan/2007:23:36:02 +1100] [Job 6] New page:  1 1

D [22/Jan/2007:23:36:02 +1100] [Job 6] Inserting option code into "PageSetup" section.

D [22/Jan/2007:23:36:02 +1100] [Job 6] 

D [22/Jan/2007:23:36:02 +1100] [Job 6] Found: %%BeginPageSetup

D [22/Jan/2007:23:36:02 +1100] [Job 6] Found: %%EndPageSetup

D [22/Jan/2007:23:36:02 +1100] [Job 6] End of page header

D [22/Jan/2007:23:36:02 +1100] [Job 6] Stopping search for page header options

D [22/Jan/2007:23:36:02 +1100] [Job 6] Found:

D [22/Jan/2007:23:36:02 +1100] [Job 6] 272.61532 887.70906 l  286.04014 909.21911 l  300.83795 929.43245 l 

D [22/Jan/2007:23:36:02 +1100] [Job 6] --> Output goes directly to the renderer now.

D [22/Jan/2007:23:36:02 +1100] [Job 6] 

D [22/Jan/2007:23:36:02 +1100] [Job 6] 

D [22/Jan/2007:23:36:02 +1100] [Job 6] Starting renderer

D [22/Jan/2007:23:36:02 +1100] [Job 6] JCL: <job data> 

D [22/Jan/2007:23:36:02 +1100] [Job 6] 

D [22/Jan/2007:23:36:02 +1100] [Job 6] renderer PID kid4=24039

D [22/Jan/2007:23:36:02 +1100] [Job 6] renderer command: gs @bj8pa06n.upp -q -dBATCH -dPARANOIDSAFER -dQUIET -dNOPAUSE  -sOutputFile=- -

D [22/Jan/2007:23:36:02 +1100] [Job 6] foomatic-gswrapper: gs '@bj8pa06n.upp' '-dBATCH' '-dPARANOIDSAFER' '-dQUIET' '-dNOPAUSE' '-sOutputFile=/dev/fd/3' '/dev/fd/0' 3>&1 1>&2

D [22/Jan/2007:23:36:02 +1100] [Job 6] sh: line 1: 24068 Segmentation fault      gs '@bj8pa06n.upp' '-dBATCH' '-dPARANOIDSAFER' '-dQUIET' '-dNOPAUSE' '-sOutputFile=/dev/fd/3' '/dev/fd/0' 3>&1 1>&2

D [22/Jan/2007:23:36:02 +1100] [Job 6] renderer return value: 139

D [22/Jan/2007:23:36:02 +1100] [Job 6] renderer received signal: 139

D [22/Jan/2007:23:36:02 +1100] [Job 6] Process dying with "The renderer may have dumped core.", exit stat: 3

D [22/Jan/2007:23:36:02 +1100] [Job 6] error: Illegal seek (29)

D [22/Jan/2007:23:36:02 +1100] [Job 6] The renderer may have dumped core.

D [22/Jan/2007:23:36:02 +1100] [Job 6] tail process done writing data to STDOUT

D [22/Jan/2007:23:36:02 +1100] [Job 6] KID4 finished

D [22/Jan/2007:23:36:03 +1100] [Job 6] Wrote 1 pages...

D [22/Jan/2007:23:36:03 +1100] PID 24033 (/usr/libexec/cups/filter/pstops) exited with no errors.

D [22/Jan/2007:23:36:03 +1100] [Job 6] 

D [22/Jan/2007:23:36:03 +1100] [Job 6] Closing renderer

D [22/Jan/2007:23:36:03 +1100] [Job 6] KID3 exited with status 3

D [22/Jan/2007:23:36:03 +1100] [Job 6] Renderer exit stat: 3

D [22/Jan/2007:23:36:03 +1100] [Job 6] Renderer process finished

D [22/Jan/2007:23:36:03 +1100] [Job 6] Killing process 24038 (KID3)

D [22/Jan/2007:23:36:03 +1100] [Job 6] Process dying with "Error closing renderer", exit stat: 3

D [22/Jan/2007:23:36:03 +1100] [Job 6] error: Illegal seek (29)

D [22/Jan/2007:23:36:03 +1100] [Job 6] Error closing renderer

E [22/Jan/2007:23:36:03 +1100] PID 24034 (/usr/libexec/cups/filter/foomatic-rip) stopped with status 3!

D [22/Jan/2007:23:36:03 +1100] [Job 6] File 0 is complete.

D [22/Jan/2007:23:36:03 +1100] Discarding unused printer-state-changed event...

D [22/Jan/2007:23:36:03 +1100] Discarding unused job-stopped event...

D [22/Jan/2007:23:36:04 +1100] Unloading job 6...

D [22/Jan/2007:23:36:04 +1100] cupsdReadClient: 7 POST / HTTP/1.1

D [22/Jan/2007:23:36:04 +1100] cupsdAuthorize: No authentication data provided.

D [22/Jan/2007:23:36:04 +1100] CUPS-Get-Default

D [22/Jan/2007:23:36:04 +1100] CUPS-Get-Default client-error-not-found: No default printer

D [22/Jan/2007:23:36:04 +1100] cupsdProcessIPPRequest: 7 status_code=406 (client-error-not-found)

D [22/Jan/2007:23:36:04 +1100] cupsdReadClient: 7 POST / HTTP/1.1

D [22/Jan/2007:23:36:04 +1100] cupsdAuthorize: No authentication data provided.

D [22/Jan/2007:23:36:04 +1100] CUPS-Get-Printers

D [22/Jan/2007:23:36:04 +1100] cupsdProcessIPPRequest: 7 status_code=0 (successful-ok)

D [22/Jan/2007:23:36:04 +1100] cupsdReadClient: 7 POST / HTTP/1.1

D [22/Jan/2007:23:36:04 +1100] cupsdAuthorize: No authentication data provided.

D [22/Jan/2007:23:36:04 +1100] Get-Printer-Attributes ipp://localhost/printers/Canon_S520

D [22/Jan/2007:23:36:04 +1100] cupsdProcessIPPRequest: 7 status_code=0 (successful-ok)

D [22/Jan/2007:23:36:04 +1100] cupsdReadClient: 7 POST / HTTP/1.1

D [22/Jan/2007:23:36:04 +1100] cupsdAuthorize: No authentication data provided.

D [22/Jan/2007:23:36:04 +1100] Get-Jobs ipp://localhost:631/printers/Canon_S520

D [22/Jan/2007:23:36:04 +1100] Loading attributes for job 6...

D [22/Jan/2007:23:36:04 +1100] cupsdProcessIPPRequest: 7 status_code=0 (successful-ok)

D [22/Jan/2007:23:36:06 +1100] cupsdReadClient: 7 POST / HTTP/1.1

D [22/Jan/2007:23:36:06 +1100] cupsdAuthorize: No authentication data provided.

D [22/Jan/2007:23:36:06 +1100] CUPS-Get-Default

D [22/Jan/2007:23:36:06 +1100] CUPS-Get-Default client-error-not-found: No default printer

D [22/Jan/2007:23:36:06 +1100] cupsdProcessIPPRequest: 7 status_code=406 (client-error-not-found)

D [22/Jan/2007:23:36:06 +1100] cupsdReadClient: 7 POST / HTTP/1.1

D [22/Jan/2007:23:36:06 +1100] cupsdAuthorize: No authentication data provided.

D [22/Jan/2007:23:36:06 +1100] CUPS-Get-Printers

D [22/Jan/2007:23:36:06 +1100] cupsdProcessIPPRequest: 7 status_code=0 (successful-ok)

D [22/Jan/2007:23:36:06 +1100] cupsdReadClient: 7 POST / HTTP/1.1

D [22/Jan/2007:23:36:06 +1100] cupsdAuthorize: No authentication data provided.

D [22/Jan/2007:23:36:06 +1100] Get-Printer-Attributes ipp://localhost/printers/Canon_S520

D [22/Jan/2007:23:36:06 +1100] cupsdProcessIPPRequest: 7 status_code=0 (successful-ok)

D [22/Jan/2007:23:36:07 +1100] cupsdReadClient: 7 POST / HTTP/1.1

D [22/Jan/2007:23:36:07 +1100] cupsdAuthorize: No authentication data provided.

D [22/Jan/2007:23:36:07 +1100] Get-Jobs ipp://localhost:631/printers/Canon_S520

D [22/Jan/2007:23:36:07 +1100] cupsdProcessIPPRequest: 7 status_code=0 (successful-ok)

D [22/Jan/2007:23:36:10 +1100] cupsdReadClient: 7 POST / HTTP/1.1

D [22/Jan/2007:23:36:10 +1100] cupsdAuthorize: No authentication data provided.

D [22/Jan/2007:23:36:10 +1100] CUPS-Get-Default

D [22/Jan/2007:23:36:10 +1100] CUPS-Get-Default client-error-not-found: No default printer

D [22/Jan/2007:23:36:10 +1100] cupsdProcessIPPRequest: 7 status_code=406 (client-error-not-found)

D [22/Jan/2007:23:36:10 +1100] cupsdReadClient: 7 POST / HTTP/1.1

D [22/Jan/2007:23:36:10 +1100] cupsdAuthorize: No authentication data provided.

D [22/Jan/2007:23:36:10 +1100] CUPS-Get-Printers

D [22/Jan/2007:23:36:10 +1100] cupsdProcessIPPRequest: 7 status_code=0 (successful-ok)

D [22/Jan/2007:23:36:10 +1100] cupsdReadClient: 7 POST / HTTP/1.1

D [22/Jan/2007:23:36:10 +1100] cupsdAuthorize: No authentication data provided.

D [22/Jan/2007:23:36:10 +1100] Get-Printer-Attributes ipp://localhost/printers/Canon_S520

D [22/Jan/2007:23:36:10 +1100] cupsdProcessIPPRequest: 7 status_code=0 (successful-ok)

D [22/Jan/2007:23:36:10 +1100] cupsdReadClient: 7 POST / HTTP/1.1

D [22/Jan/2007:23:36:10 +1100] cupsdAuthorize: No authentication data provided.

D [22/Jan/2007:23:36:10 +1100] Get-Jobs ipp://localhost:631/printers/Canon_S520

D [22/Jan/2007:23:36:10 +1100] cupsdProcessIPPRequest: 7 status_code=0 (successful-ok)

D [22/Jan/2007:23:36:11 +1100] cupsdReadClient: 7 POST / HTTP/1.1

D [22/Jan/2007:23:36:11 +1100] cupsdAuthorize: No authentication data provided.

D [22/Jan/2007:23:36:11 +1100] CUPS-Get-Default

D [22/Jan/2007:23:36:11 +1100] CUPS-Get-Default client-error-not-found: No default printer

D [22/Jan/2007:23:36:11 +1100] cupsdProcessIPPRequest: 7 status_code=406 (client-error-not-found)

D [22/Jan/2007:23:36:11 +1100] cupsdReadClient: 7 POST / HTTP/1.1

D [22/Jan/2007:23:36:11 +1100] cupsdAuthorize: No authentication data provided.

D [22/Jan/2007:23:36:11 +1100] CUPS-Get-Printers

D [22/Jan/2007:23:36:11 +1100] cupsdProcessIPPRequest: 7 status_code=0 (successful-ok)

D [22/Jan/2007:23:36:11 +1100] cupsdReadClient: 7 POST / HTTP/1.1

D [22/Jan/2007:23:36:11 +1100] cupsdAuthorize: No authentication data provided.

D [22/Jan/2007:23:36:11 +1100] Get-Printer-Attributes ipp://localhost/printers/Canon_S520

D [22/Jan/2007:23:36:11 +1100] cupsdProcessIPPRequest: 7 status_code=0 (successful-ok)

D [22/Jan/2007:23:36:13 +1100] cupsdReadClient: 7 POST / HTTP/1.1

D [22/Jan/2007:23:36:13 +1100] cupsdAuthorize: No authentication data provided.

D [22/Jan/2007:23:36:13 +1100] Get-Jobs ipp://localhost:631/printers/Canon_S520

D [22/Jan/2007:23:36:13 +1100] cupsdProcessIPPRequest: 7 status_code=0 (successful-ok)

D [22/Jan/2007:23:36:16 +1100] cupsdReadClient: 7 POST / HTTP/1.1

D [22/Jan/2007:23:36:16 +1100] cupsdAuthorize: No authentication data provided.

D [22/Jan/2007:23:36:16 +1100] CUPS-Get-Default

D [22/Jan/2007:23:36:16 +1100] CUPS-Get-Default client-error-not-found: No default printer

D [22/Jan/2007:23:36:16 +1100] cupsdProcessIPPRequest: 7 status_code=406 (client-error-not-found)

D [22/Jan/2007:23:36:16 +1100] cupsdReadClient: 7 POST / HTTP/1.1

D [22/Jan/2007:23:36:16 +1100] cupsdAuthorize: No authentication data provided.

D [22/Jan/2007:23:36:16 +1100] CUPS-Get-Printers

D [22/Jan/2007:23:36:16 +1100] cupsdProcessIPPRequest: 7 status_code=0 (successful-ok)

D [22/Jan/2007:23:36:16 +1100] cupsdReadClient: 7 POST / HTTP/1.1

D [22/Jan/2007:23:36:16 +1100] cupsdAuthorize: No authentication data provided.

D [22/Jan/2007:23:36:16 +1100] Get-Printer-Attributes ipp://localhost/printers/Canon_S520

D [22/Jan/2007:23:36:16 +1100] cupsdProcessIPPRequest: 7 status_code=0 (successful-ok)

D [22/Jan/2007:23:36:16 +1100] cupsdReadClient: 7 POST / HTTP/1.1

D [22/Jan/2007:23:36:16 +1100] cupsdAuthorize: No authentication data provided.

D [22/Jan/2007:23:36:16 +1100] CUPS-Get-Default

D [22/Jan/2007:23:36:16 +1100] CUPS-Get-Default client-error-not-found: No default printer

D [22/Jan/2007:23:36:16 +1100] cupsdProcessIPPRequest: 7 status_code=406 (client-error-not-found)

D [22/Jan/2007:23:36:16 +1100] cupsdReadClient: 7 POST / HTTP/1.1

D [22/Jan/2007:23:36:16 +1100] cupsdAuthorize: No authentication data provided.

D [22/Jan/2007:23:36:16 +1100] CUPS-Get-Printers

D [22/Jan/2007:23:36:16 +1100] cupsdProcessIPPRequest: 7 status_code=0 (successful-ok)

D [22/Jan/2007:23:36:16 +1100] cupsdReadClient: 7 POST / HTTP/1.1

D [22/Jan/2007:23:36:16 +1100] cupsdAuthorize: No authentication data provided.

D [22/Jan/2007:23:36:16 +1100] Get-Printer-Attributes ipp://localhost/printers/Canon_S520

D [22/Jan/2007:23:36:16 +1100] cupsdProcessIPPRequest: 7 status_code=0 (successful-ok)

D [22/Jan/2007:23:36:16 +1100] cupsdReadClient: 7 POST / HTTP/1.1

D [22/Jan/2007:23:36:16 +1100] cupsdAuthorize: No authentication data provided.

D [22/Jan/2007:23:36:16 +1100] Get-Jobs ipp://localhost:631/printers/Canon_S520

D [22/Jan/2007:23:36:16 +1100] cupsdProcessIPPRequest: 7 status_code=0 (successful-ok)

D [22/Jan/2007:23:36:19 +1100] cupsdReadClient: 7 POST / HTTP/1.1

D [22/Jan/2007:23:36:19 +1100] cupsdAuthorize: No authentication data provided.

D [22/Jan/2007:23:36:19 +1100] Get-Jobs ipp://localhost:631/printers/Canon_S520

D [22/Jan/2007:23:36:19 +1100] cupsdProcessIPPRequest: 7 status_code=0 (successful-ok)

D [22/Jan/2007:23:36:21 +1100] cupsdReadClient: 7 POST / HTTP/1.1

D [22/Jan/2007:23:36:21 +1100] cupsdAuthorize: No authentication data provided.

D [22/Jan/2007:23:36:21 +1100] CUPS-Get-Default

D [22/Jan/2007:23:36:21 +1100] CUPS-Get-Default client-error-not-found: No default printer

D [22/Jan/2007:23:36:21 +1100] cupsdProcessIPPRequest: 7 status_code=406 (client-error-not-found)

D [22/Jan/2007:23:36:21 +1100] cupsdReadClient: 7 POST / HTTP/1.1

D [22/Jan/2007:23:36:21 +1100] cupsdAuthorize: No authentication data provided.

D [22/Jan/2007:23:36:21 +1100] CUPS-Get-Printers

D [22/Jan/2007:23:36:21 +1100] cupsdProcessIPPRequest: 7 status_code=0 (successful-ok)

D [22/Jan/2007:23:36:21 +1100] cupsdReadClient: 7 POST / HTTP/1.1

D [22/Jan/2007:23:36:21 +1100] cupsdAuthorize: No authentication data provided.

D [22/Jan/2007:23:36:21 +1100] Get-Printer-Attributes ipp://localhost/printers/Canon_S520

D [22/Jan/2007:23:36:21 +1100] cupsdProcessIPPRequest: 7 status_code=0 (successful-ok)

D [22/Jan/2007:23:36:22 +1100] cupsdReadClient: 7 POST / HTTP/1.1

D [22/Jan/2007:23:36:22 +1100] cupsdAuthorize: No authentication data provided.

D [22/Jan/2007:23:36:22 +1100] CUPS-Get-Default

D [22/Jan/2007:23:36:22 +1100] CUPS-Get-Default client-error-not-found: No default printer

D [22/Jan/2007:23:36:22 +1100] cupsdProcessIPPRequest: 7 status_code=406 (client-error-not-found)

D [22/Jan/2007:23:36:22 +1100] cupsdReadClient: 7 POST / HTTP/1.1

D [22/Jan/2007:23:36:22 +1100] cupsdAuthorize: No authentication data provided.

D [22/Jan/2007:23:36:22 +1100] CUPS-Get-Printers

D [22/Jan/2007:23:36:22 +1100] cupsdProcessIPPRequest: 7 status_code=0 (successful-ok)

D [22/Jan/2007:23:36:22 +1100] cupsdReadClient: 7 POST / HTTP/1.1

D [22/Jan/2007:23:36:22 +1100] cupsdAuthorize: No authentication data provided.

D [22/Jan/2007:23:36:22 +1100] Get-Printer-Attributes ipp://localhost/printers/Canon_S520

D [22/Jan/2007:23:36:22 +1100] cupsdProcessIPPRequest: 7 status_code=0 (successful-ok)

D [22/Jan/2007:23:36:22 +1100] cupsdReadClient: 7 POST / HTTP/1.1

D [22/Jan/2007:23:36:22 +1100] cupsdAuthorize: No authentication data provided.

D [22/Jan/2007:23:36:22 +1100] Get-Jobs ipp://localhost:631/printers/Canon_S520

D [22/Jan/2007:23:36:22 +1100] cupsdProcessIPPRequest: 7 status_code=0 (successful-ok)

D [22/Jan/2007:23:36:25 +1100] cupsdReadClient: 7 POST / HTTP/1.1

D [22/Jan/2007:23:36:25 +1100] cupsdAuthorize: No authentication data provided.

D [22/Jan/2007:23:36:25 +1100] Get-Jobs ipp://localhost:631/printers/Canon_S520

D [22/Jan/2007:23:36:25 +1100] cupsdProcessIPPRequest: 7 status_code=0 (successful-ok)

D [22/Jan/2007:23:36:26 +1100] cupsdReadClient: 7 POST / HTTP/1.1

D [22/Jan/2007:23:36:26 +1100] cupsdAuthorize: No authentication data provided.

D [22/Jan/2007:23:36:26 +1100] CUPS-Get-Default

D [22/Jan/2007:23:36:26 +1100] CUPS-Get-Default client-error-not-found: No default printer

D [22/Jan/2007:23:36:26 +1100] cupsdProcessIPPRequest: 7 status_code=406 (client-error-not-found)

D [22/Jan/2007:23:36:26 +1100] cupsdReadClient: 7 POST / HTTP/1.1

D [22/Jan/2007:23:36:26 +1100] cupsdAuthorize: No authentication data provided.

D [22/Jan/2007:23:36:26 +1100] CUPS-Get-Printers

D [22/Jan/2007:23:36:26 +1100] cupsdProcessIPPRequest: 7 status_code=0 (successful-ok)

D [22/Jan/2007:23:36:26 +1100] cupsdReadClient: 7 POST / HTTP/1.1

D [22/Jan/2007:23:36:26 +1100] cupsdAuthorize: No authentication data provided.

D [22/Jan/2007:23:36:26 +1100] Get-Printer-Attributes ipp://localhost/printers/Canon_S520

D [22/Jan/2007:23:36:26 +1100] cupsdProcessIPPRequest: 7 status_code=0 (successful-ok)

```

Continued next message:

----------

## sjorna

```

D [22/Jan/2007:23:36:28 +1100] cupsdReadClient: 7 POST / HTTP/1.1

D [22/Jan/2007:23:36:28 +1100] cupsdAuthorize: No authentication data provided.

D [22/Jan/2007:23:36:28 +1100] CUPS-Get-Default

D [22/Jan/2007:23:36:28 +1100] CUPS-Get-Default client-error-not-found: No default printer

D [22/Jan/2007:23:36:28 +1100] cupsdProcessIPPRequest: 7 status_code=406 (client-error-not-found)

D [22/Jan/2007:23:36:28 +1100] cupsdReadClient: 7 POST / HTTP/1.1

D [22/Jan/2007:23:36:28 +1100] cupsdAuthorize: No authentication data provided.

D [22/Jan/2007:23:36:28 +1100] CUPS-Get-Printers

D [22/Jan/2007:23:36:28 +1100] cupsdProcessIPPRequest: 7 status_code=0 (successful-ok)

D [22/Jan/2007:23:36:28 +1100] cupsdReadClient: 7 POST / HTTP/1.1

D [22/Jan/2007:23:36:28 +1100] cupsdAuthorize: No authentication data provided.

D [22/Jan/2007:23:36:28 +1100] Get-Printer-Attributes ipp://localhost/printers/Canon_S520

D [22/Jan/2007:23:36:28 +1100] cupsdProcessIPPRequest: 7 status_code=0 (successful-ok)

D [22/Jan/2007:23:36:28 +1100] cupsdReadClient: 7 POST / HTTP/1.1

D [22/Jan/2007:23:36:28 +1100] cupsdAuthorize: No authentication data provided.

D [22/Jan/2007:23:36:28 +1100] Get-Jobs ipp://localhost:631/printers/Canon_S520

D [22/Jan/2007:23:36:28 +1100] cupsdProcessIPPRequest: 7 status_code=0 (successful-ok)

D [22/Jan/2007:23:36:31 +1100] cupsdReadClient: 7 POST / HTTP/1.1

D [22/Jan/2007:23:36:31 +1100] cupsdAuthorize: No authentication data provided.

D [22/Jan/2007:23:36:31 +1100] CUPS-Get-Default

D [22/Jan/2007:23:36:31 +1100] CUPS-Get-Default client-error-not-found: No default printer

D [22/Jan/2007:23:36:31 +1100] cupsdProcessIPPRequest: 7 status_code=406 (client-error-not-found)

D [22/Jan/2007:23:36:31 +1100] cupsdReadClient: 7 POST / HTTP/1.1

D [22/Jan/2007:23:36:31 +1100] cupsdAuthorize: No authentication data provided.

D [22/Jan/2007:23:36:31 +1100] CUPS-Get-Printers

D [22/Jan/2007:23:36:31 +1100] cupsdProcessIPPRequest: 7 status_code=0 (successful-ok)

D [22/Jan/2007:23:36:31 +1100] cupsdReadClient: 7 POST / HTTP/1.1

D [22/Jan/2007:23:36:31 +1100] cupsdAuthorize: No authentication data provided.

D [22/Jan/2007:23:36:31 +1100] Get-Printer-Attributes ipp://localhost/printers/Canon_S520

D [22/Jan/2007:23:36:31 +1100] cupsdProcessIPPRequest: 7 status_code=0 (successful-ok)

D [22/Jan/2007:23:36:31 +1100] cupsdReadClient: 7 POST / HTTP/1.1

D [22/Jan/2007:23:36:31 +1100] cupsdAuthorize: No authentication data provided.

D [22/Jan/2007:23:36:31 +1100] Get-Jobs ipp://localhost:631/printers/Canon_S520

D [22/Jan/2007:23:36:31 +1100] cupsdProcessIPPRequest: 7 status_code=0 (successful-ok)

D [22/Jan/2007:23:36:34 +1100] cupsdReadClient: 7 POST / HTTP/1.1

D [22/Jan/2007:23:36:34 +1100] cupsdAuthorize: No authentication data provided.

D [22/Jan/2007:23:36:34 +1100] CUPS-Get-Default

D [22/Jan/2007:23:36:34 +1100] CUPS-Get-Default client-error-not-found: No default printer

D [22/Jan/2007:23:36:34 +1100] cupsdProcessIPPRequest: 7 status_code=406 (client-error-not-found)

D [22/Jan/2007:23:36:34 +1100] cupsdReadClient: 7 POST / HTTP/1.1

D [22/Jan/2007:23:36:34 +1100] cupsdAuthorize: No authentication data provided.

D [22/Jan/2007:23:36:34 +1100] CUPS-Get-Printers

D [22/Jan/2007:23:36:34 +1100] cupsdProcessIPPRequest: 7 status_code=0 (successful-ok)

D [22/Jan/2007:23:36:34 +1100] cupsdReadClient: 7 POST / HTTP/1.1

D [22/Jan/2007:23:36:34 +1100] cupsdAuthorize: No authentication data provided.

D [22/Jan/2007:23:36:34 +1100] Get-Printer-Attributes ipp://localhost/printers/Canon_S520

D [22/Jan/2007:23:36:34 +1100] cupsdProcessIPPRequest: 7 status_code=0 (successful-ok)

D [22/Jan/2007:23:36:34 +1100] cupsdReadClient: 7 POST / HTTP/1.1

D [22/Jan/2007:23:36:34 +1100] cupsdAuthorize: No authentication data provided.

D [22/Jan/2007:23:36:34 +1100] Get-Jobs ipp://localhost:631/printers/Canon_S520

D [22/Jan/2007:23:36:34 +1100] cupsdProcessIPPRequest: 7 status_code=0 (successful-ok)

D [22/Jan/2007:23:36:36 +1100] cupsdReadClient: 7 POST / HTTP/1.1

D [22/Jan/2007:23:36:36 +1100] cupsdAuthorize: No authentication data provided.

D [22/Jan/2007:23:36:36 +1100] CUPS-Get-Default

D [22/Jan/2007:23:36:36 +1100] CUPS-Get-Default client-error-not-found: No default printer

D [22/Jan/2007:23:36:36 +1100] cupsdProcessIPPRequest: 7 status_code=406 (client-error-not-found)

D [22/Jan/2007:23:36:36 +1100] cupsdReadClient: 7 POST / HTTP/1.1

D [22/Jan/2007:23:36:36 +1100] cupsdAuthorize: No authentication data provided.

D [22/Jan/2007:23:36:36 +1100] CUPS-Get-Printers

D [22/Jan/2007:23:36:36 +1100] cupsdProcessIPPRequest: 7 status_code=0 (successful-ok)

D [22/Jan/2007:23:36:36 +1100] cupsdReadClient: 7 POST / HTTP/1.1

D [22/Jan/2007:23:36:36 +1100] cupsdAuthorize: No authentication data provided.

D [22/Jan/2007:23:36:36 +1100] Get-Printer-Attributes ipp://localhost/printers/Canon_S520

D [22/Jan/2007:23:36:36 +1100] cupsdProcessIPPRequest: 7 status_code=0 (successful-ok)

D [22/Jan/2007:23:36:37 +1100] cupsdReadClient: 7 POST / HTTP/1.1

D [22/Jan/2007:23:36:37 +1100] cupsdAuthorize: No authentication data provided.

D [22/Jan/2007:23:36:37 +1100] Get-Jobs ipp://localhost:631/printers/Canon_S520

D [22/Jan/2007:23:36:37 +1100] cupsdProcessIPPRequest: 7 status_code=0 (successful-ok)

D [22/Jan/2007:23:36:40 +1100] cupsdReadClient: 7 POST / HTTP/1.1

D [22/Jan/2007:23:36:40 +1100] cupsdAuthorize: No authentication data provided.

D [22/Jan/2007:23:36:40 +1100] CUPS-Get-Default

D [22/Jan/2007:23:36:40 +1100] CUPS-Get-Default client-error-not-found: No default printer

D [22/Jan/2007:23:36:40 +1100] cupsdProcessIPPRequest: 7 status_code=406 (client-error-not-found)

D [22/Jan/2007:23:36:40 +1100] cupsdReadClient: 7 POST / HTTP/1.1

D [22/Jan/2007:23:36:40 +1100] cupsdAuthorize: No authentication data provided.

D [22/Jan/2007:23:36:40 +1100] CUPS-Get-Printers

D [22/Jan/2007:23:36:40 +1100] cupsdProcessIPPRequest: 7 status_code=0 (successful-ok)

D [22/Jan/2007:23:36:40 +1100] cupsdReadClient: 7 POST / HTTP/1.1

D [22/Jan/2007:23:36:40 +1100] cupsdAuthorize: No authentication data provided.

D [22/Jan/2007:23:36:40 +1100] Get-Printer-Attributes ipp://localhost/printers/Canon_S520

D [22/Jan/2007:23:36:40 +1100] cupsdProcessIPPRequest: 7 status_code=0 (successful-ok)

D [22/Jan/2007:23:36:40 +1100] cupsdReadClient: 7 POST / HTTP/1.1

D [22/Jan/2007:23:36:40 +1100] cupsdAuthorize: No authentication data provided.

D [22/Jan/2007:23:36:40 +1100] Get-Jobs ipp://localhost:631/printers/Canon_S520

D [22/Jan/2007:23:36:40 +1100] cupsdProcessIPPRequest: 7 status_code=0 (successful-ok)

D [22/Jan/2007:23:36:41 +1100] cupsdReadClient: 7 POST / HTTP/1.1

D [22/Jan/2007:23:36:41 +1100] cupsdAuthorize: No authentication data provided.

D [22/Jan/2007:23:36:41 +1100] CUPS-Get-Default

D [22/Jan/2007:23:36:41 +1100] CUPS-Get-Default client-error-not-found: No default printer

D [22/Jan/2007:23:36:41 +1100] cupsdProcessIPPRequest: 7 status_code=406 (client-error-not-found)

D [22/Jan/2007:23:36:41 +1100] cupsdReadClient: 7 POST / HTTP/1.1

D [22/Jan/2007:23:36:41 +1100] cupsdAuthorize: No authentication data provided.

D [22/Jan/2007:23:36:41 +1100] CUPS-Get-Printers

D [22/Jan/2007:23:36:41 +1100] cupsdProcessIPPRequest: 7 status_code=0 (successful-ok)

D [22/Jan/2007:23:36:41 +1100] cupsdReadClient: 7 POST / HTTP/1.1

D [22/Jan/2007:23:36:41 +1100] cupsdAuthorize: No authentication data provided.

D [22/Jan/2007:23:36:41 +1100] Get-Printer-Attributes ipp://localhost/printers/Canon_S520

D [22/Jan/2007:23:36:41 +1100] cupsdProcessIPPRequest: 7 status_code=0 (successful-ok)

D [22/Jan/2007:23:36:43 +1100] cupsdReadClient: 7 POST / HTTP/1.1

D [22/Jan/2007:23:36:43 +1100] cupsdAuthorize: No authentication data provided.

D [22/Jan/2007:23:36:43 +1100] Get-Jobs ipp://localhost:631/printers/Canon_S520

D [22/Jan/2007:23:36:43 +1100] cupsdProcessIPPRequest: 7 status_code=0 (successful-ok)

D [22/Jan/2007:23:36:46 +1100] cupsdReadClient: 7 POST / HTTP/1.1

D [22/Jan/2007:23:36:46 +1100] cupsdAuthorize: No authentication data provided.

D [22/Jan/2007:23:36:46 +1100] CUPS-Get-Default

D [22/Jan/2007:23:36:46 +1100] CUPS-Get-Default client-error-not-found: No default printer

D [22/Jan/2007:23:36:46 +1100] cupsdProcessIPPRequest: 7 status_code=406 (client-error-not-found)

D [22/Jan/2007:23:36:46 +1100] cupsdReadClient: 7 POST / HTTP/1.1

D [22/Jan/2007:23:36:46 +1100] cupsdAuthorize: No authentication data provided.

D [22/Jan/2007:23:36:46 +1100] CUPS-Get-Printers

D [22/Jan/2007:23:36:46 +1100] cupsdProcessIPPRequest: 7 status_code=0 (successful-ok)

D [22/Jan/2007:23:36:46 +1100] cupsdReadClient: 7 POST / HTTP/1.1

D [22/Jan/2007:23:36:46 +1100] cupsdAuthorize: No authentication data provided.

D [22/Jan/2007:23:36:46 +1100] Get-Printer-Attributes ipp://localhost/printers/Canon_S520

D [22/Jan/2007:23:36:46 +1100] cupsdProcessIPPRequest: 7 status_code=0 (successful-ok)

D [22/Jan/2007:23:36:46 +1100] cupsdReadClient: 7 POST / HTTP/1.1

D [22/Jan/2007:23:36:46 +1100] cupsdAuthorize: No authentication data provided.

D [22/Jan/2007:23:36:46 +1100] CUPS-Get-Default

D [22/Jan/2007:23:36:46 +1100] CUPS-Get-Default client-error-not-found: No default printer

D [22/Jan/2007:23:36:46 +1100] cupsdProcessIPPRequest: 7 status_code=406 (client-error-not-found)

D [22/Jan/2007:23:36:46 +1100] cupsdReadClient: 7 POST / HTTP/1.1

D [22/Jan/2007:23:36:46 +1100] cupsdAuthorize: No authentication data provided.

D [22/Jan/2007:23:36:46 +1100] CUPS-Get-Printers

D [22/Jan/2007:23:36:46 +1100] cupsdProcessIPPRequest: 7 status_code=0 (successful-ok)

D [22/Jan/2007:23:36:46 +1100] cupsdReadClient: 7 POST / HTTP/1.1

D [22/Jan/2007:23:36:46 +1100] cupsdAuthorize: No authentication data provided.

D [22/Jan/2007:23:36:46 +1100] Get-Printer-Attributes ipp://localhost/printers/Canon_S520

D [22/Jan/2007:23:36:46 +1100] cupsdProcessIPPRequest: 7 status_code=0 (successful-ok)

D [22/Jan/2007:23:36:46 +1100] cupsdReadClient: 7 POST / HTTP/1.1

D [22/Jan/2007:23:36:46 +1100] cupsdAuthorize: No authentication data provided.

D [22/Jan/2007:23:36:46 +1100] Get-Jobs ipp://localhost:631/printers/Canon_S520

D [22/Jan/2007:23:36:46 +1100] cupsdProcessIPPRequest: 7 status_code=0 (successful-ok)

D [22/Jan/2007:23:36:49 +1100] cupsdReadClient: 7 POST / HTTP/1.1

D [22/Jan/2007:23:36:49 +1100] cupsdAuthorize: No authentication data provided.

D [22/Jan/2007:23:36:49 +1100] Get-Jobs ipp://localhost:631/printers/Canon_S520

D [22/Jan/2007:23:36:49 +1100] cupsdProcessIPPRequest: 7 status_code=0 (successful-ok)

D [22/Jan/2007:23:36:51 +1100] cupsdReadClient: 7 POST / HTTP/1.1

D [22/Jan/2007:23:36:51 +1100] cupsdAuthorize: No authentication data provided.

D [22/Jan/2007:23:36:51 +1100] CUPS-Get-Default

D [22/Jan/2007:23:36:51 +1100] CUPS-Get-Default client-error-not-found: No default printer

D [22/Jan/2007:23:36:51 +1100] cupsdProcessIPPRequest: 7 status_code=406 (client-error-not-found)

D [22/Jan/2007:23:36:51 +1100] cupsdReadClient: 7 POST / HTTP/1.1

D [22/Jan/2007:23:36:51 +1100] cupsdAuthorize: No authentication data provided.

D [22/Jan/2007:23:36:51 +1100] CUPS-Get-Printers

D [22/Jan/2007:23:36:51 +1100] cupsdProcessIPPRequest: 7 status_code=0 (successful-ok)

D [22/Jan/2007:23:36:51 +1100] cupsdReadClient: 7 POST / HTTP/1.1

D [22/Jan/2007:23:36:51 +1100] cupsdAuthorize: No authentication data provided.

D [22/Jan/2007:23:36:51 +1100] Get-Printer-Attributes ipp://localhost/printers/Canon_S520

D [22/Jan/2007:23:36:51 +1100] cupsdProcessIPPRequest: 7 status_code=0 (successful-ok)

D [22/Jan/2007:23:36:52 +1100] cupsdReadClient: 7 POST / HTTP/1.1

D [22/Jan/2007:23:36:52 +1100] cupsdAuthorize: No authentication data provided.

D [22/Jan/2007:23:36:52 +1100] CUPS-Get-Default

D [22/Jan/2007:23:36:52 +1100] CUPS-Get-Default client-error-not-found: No default printer

D [22/Jan/2007:23:36:52 +1100] cupsdProcessIPPRequest: 7 status_code=406 (client-error-not-found)

D [22/Jan/2007:23:36:52 +1100] cupsdReadClient: 7 POST / HTTP/1.1

D [22/Jan/2007:23:36:52 +1100] cupsdAuthorize: No authentication data provided.

D [22/Jan/2007:23:36:52 +1100] CUPS-Get-Printers

D [22/Jan/2007:23:36:52 +1100] cupsdProcessIPPRequest: 7 status_code=0 (successful-ok)

D [22/Jan/2007:23:36:52 +1100] cupsdReadClient: 7 POST / HTTP/1.1

D [22/Jan/2007:23:36:52 +1100] cupsdAuthorize: No authentication data provided.

D [22/Jan/2007:23:36:52 +1100] Get-Printer-Attributes ipp://localhost/printers/Canon_S520

D [22/Jan/2007:23:36:52 +1100] cupsdProcessIPPRequest: 7 status_code=0 (successful-ok)

D [22/Jan/2007:23:36:52 +1100] cupsdReadClient: 7 POST / HTTP/1.1

D [22/Jan/2007:23:36:52 +1100] cupsdAuthorize: No authentication data provided.

D [22/Jan/2007:23:36:52 +1100] Get-Jobs ipp://localhost:631/printers/Canon_S520

D [22/Jan/2007:23:36:52 +1100] cupsdProcessIPPRequest: 7 status_code=0 (successful-ok)

```

I hope you can help... Thanks in advance...

-Sam

----------

## TheCoop

any error message when you try to print a test page?

----------

## sjorna

 *TheCoop wrote:*   

> any error message when you try to print a test page?

 

No - shows message "A4 test page has been sent to Canon_S520", new job appears in the job list, and after a second or so, status changes to "Stopped: job-stopped".  When I run under 'su' from the console, the output on the console is this:

```

cerebellum wraeth # gnome-cups-manager

(gnome-printer-view:27110): GnomeUI-WARNING **: While connecting to session manager:

Authentication Rejected, reason : None of the authentication protocols specified are supported and host-based authentication failed.

** (gnome-printer-view:27110): WARNING **: failed request with status 1030

** (gnome-printer-view:27110): WARNING **: failed request with status 1030

** (gnome-printer-view:27110): WARNING **: failed request with status 1030

** (gnome-printer-view:27110): WARNING **: failed request with status 200

** (gnome-printer-view:27110): WARNING **: failed request with status 1030

** (gnome-printer-view:27110): WARNING **: failed request with status 1030

** (gnome-printer-view:27110): WARNING **: failed request with status 1028

** (gnome-printer-view:27110): WARNING **: failed request with status 1030

** (gnome-printer-view:27110): WARNING **: failed request with status 1030

```

Tried printing a test page as root, but the exact same thing happens - message pops up saying it was successful, but the job changes to stopped, and refuses to resume.

 :Confused: 

----------

## sjorna

I take it, from the lack of replies, that no one can help...?  :Embarassed:   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## vyralsurfer

I had similar symptoms, where a test page would simply show the status of "stopped". To help solve my problem I unmerged ghostscript-gpl and merged ghostscript-esp. I now have my Canon S520 printing (black ink doesn't work however...very strange), using the S500 driver from, I believe, the gimp-print package (emerge gimp-print).

----------

## onlinepancakes

Did you turn on your printers in http://localhost:631/admin ?

----------

## sjorna

I checked cups admin (localhost:631) and there are two things of note:

There are two instances of the printer: one pointing to file:/dev/usb/lp0 (I manually changed this in the .conf), and one that it 'detected' when I went to cups admin pointing to USB://Canon/S520

Second, both instances have "/usr/libexec/cups/filter/foomatic-rip failed" next to their names.

Trying to print a test on both instances shows the successful message, but the job appears stopped in the queue, with no further information...

Also, I kind of can't not-use black - I don't have the money for colour cartridges, and printing black (which is what I do most) is sort of expensive with colour...

 :Confused: 

----------

## sjorna

Is anyone able to help me out with this? The fact that I can't print is kind of debilitating, and it's really annoying to have to continually reboot into Windows whenever I want to print something...

----------

## wynn

The problem appears to be

```
D [22/Jan/2007:23:36:02 +1100] [Job 6] foomatic-gswrapper: gs '@bj8pa06n.upp' '-dBATCH' '-dPARANOIDSAFER' '-dQUIET' '-dNOPAUSE' '-sOutputFile=/dev/fd/3' '/dev/fd/0' 3>&1 1>&2

D [22/Jan/2007:23:36:02 +1100] [Job 6] sh: line 1: 24068 Segmentation fault      gs '@bj8pa06n.upp' '-dBATCH' '-dPARANOIDSAFER' '-dQUIET' '-dNOPAUSE' '-sOutputFile=/dev/fd/3' '/dev/fd/0' 3>&1 1>&2 
```

which may be caused by running ghostscript-gnu or ghostscript-gpl instead of ghostscript-esp which CUPS must have.

Another peculiar thing is

```
D [22/Jan/2007:23:36:02 +1100] [Job 6] foomatic-rip version $Revision$ running...
```

please see https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-3746402.html#3746402.

----------

## Decibels

Have you tried running revdep-rebuild ? After updating to KDE 3.5.6 lot of things were broken on mine and another system I help maintain. One of them was no printer showing up amoungst other problems. 

Remerging cups fixed the printer problem. Then gnucash wouldn't start for gnucash-bin: error while loading shared libraries: libdbus-1.so.2: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory so ran revdep-rebuild and lot of packages broken.

Try it, even if your not using KDE, lot of times things will start working again after remerging them, so let revdep-rebuild see if it finds something.

----------

## sjorna

Currently working on a revdep-rebuild - one of the packages failed emerge, but I've posted that to the portage forum, and am continuing with the other packages as I can...

As for the libdbus-1.so.2 problem, There is a thread (https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-524259-highlight-dbus.html) that fixes this:

as root:

```

# cd /usr/lib

# ln -s libdbus-1.so.3.2 libdbus-1.so.2

# cd /root

# rm -rf .revdep*

# revdep-rebuild

```

Basically, the libdbus-1.so.2 library was removed, so by pointing a symlink to the newer version, things work again.

Enjoy and cheers - will try the above fixes when I get revdep to finish properly....

sjorna

----------

## romalong

 *sjorna wrote:*   

> Currently working on a revdep-rebuild - one of the packages failed emerge, but I've posted that to the portage forum, and am continuing with the other packages as I can...
> 
> As for the libdbus-1.so.2 problem, There is a thread (https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-524259-highlight-dbus.html) that fixes this:
> 
> as root:
> ...

 

i have same "/usr/libexec/cups/filter/foomatic-rip failed" error, but aforementioned steps didn't solve it...

any ideas?

----------

## wynn

 *romalong wrote:*   

> i have same "/usr/libexec/cups/filter/foomatic-rip failed" error, but aforementioned steps didn't solve it...
> 
> any ideas?

 I don't think the solution you quoted from sjorna will correct your "/usr/libexec/cups/filter/foomatic-rip failed" error.

This is usually due to having ghostscript-gpl instead of ghostscript-esp installed: CUPS requires ghostscript-esp.

To emerge ghostscript-esp you need to remove the existing ghostscript first as it will block the new one

```
emerge -C ghostscript-gpl

emerge -av ghostscript-esp
```

the "-av" is so you can check that ghostscript-esp will be emerge'd with the "cups" USE flag.

----------

## romalong

 *wynn wrote:*   

>  *romalong wrote:*   i have same "/usr/libexec/cups/filter/foomatic-rip failed" error, but aforementioned steps didn't solve it...
> 
> any ideas? I don't think the solution you quoted from sjorna will correct your "/usr/libexec/cups/filter/foomatic-rip failed" error.
> 
> This is usually due to having ghostscript-gpl instead of ghostscript-esp installed: CUPS requires ghostscript-esp.
> ...

 

thanks for replaying me...

i've done what you suggested, but same error is present, /usr/libexec/cups/filter/foomatic-rip failed.

----------

## wynn

It may be then that you are missing a driver, what printer have you got and how is it connected (parallel port, USB)?

----------

## xeran

I'm getting the same error...I have done what you said, and it still doesn't work for me.

My Lexmark Z715 is plugged into USB

----------

## wynn

 *xeran wrote:*   

> I'm getting the same error...I have done what you said, and it still doesn't work for me.
> 
> My Lexmark Z715 is plugged into USB

 There doesn't appear to be a Linux driver for this printer.

Nothing on http://www.linux-foundation.org/en/OpenPrinting.

All other sites that have Z715 drivers are only for Windows.

----------

## romalong

 *wynn wrote:*   

> It may be then that you are missing a driver, what printer have you got and how is it connected (parallel port, USB)?

 

```
localhost ~ # lsusb

Bus 002 Device 003: ID 03f0:3104 Hewlett-Packard DeskJet 960c

```

Showing 1 of 1 printer.

  	Sort Descending 	 

HP_DESKJET_960C_USB_1

	Description: HP DESKJET 960C

Location: Local Printer

Make and Model: HP DeskJet 960C Foomatic/hpijs (recommended)

Printer State: idle, rejecting jobs, published.

Device URI: usb://HP/DESKJET%20960C?serial=MY22L1B0TKRO

----------

## wynn

 *romalong wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> localhost ~ # lsusb
> 
> ...

 That all looks OK except that usually, with the hpijs printer driver, the Device URI starts "hp:" â have you checked your installation against HPLIP?

[edit] OpenPrinting.org shows the driver to be hpijs, not hplip as I have written: have you installed it? net-print/hpijs [/edit]

The "Printer State: idle, rejecting jobs, published." can be changed by going to http://localhost:631/printers/ and clicking on "Accept Jobs" which is to the right of "Start Printer".

----------

## romalong

yes, i've taken hpijs from OpenPrinting.org.

also, i don't have hplip.

testing it with all the drivers i got displays me the same error: HP_DESKJET_960C_USB_1 "Printer not connected; will retry in 30 seconds..."

----------

## wynn

With the printer switched on and connected, could you run

```
lpinfo -v

/usr/libexec/cups/backend/usb

ls -l /dev/usb/lp*
```

and post the output from each of the three commands, please?

----------

## romalong

 *wynn wrote:*   

> With the printer switched on and connected, could you run
> 
> ```
> lpinfo -v
> 
> ...

 

here you are:

```
localhost lng # lpinfo -v

network socket

network beh

direct usb://HP/DESKJET%20960C?serial=MY22L1B0TKRO

network http

network ipp

network lpd

direct scsi

serial serial:/dev/ttyS0?baud=115200

localhost lng # /usr/libexec/cups/backend/usb

direct usb://HP/DESKJET%20960C?serial=MY22L1B0TKRO "HP DESKJET 960C" "HP DESKJET 960C USB #1" "MFG:HEWLETT-PACKARD;MDL:DESKJET 960C;CMD:MLC,PCL,PML;CLS:PRINTER;DES:Hewlett-Packard DeskJet 960C;SN:MY22L1B0TKRO;S:00800080800010002C1100018C208005A;P:0800,FL,B0;J:                    ;Û*"

localhost lng # ls -l /dev/usb/lp*

crw-rw---- 1 root plugdev 180, 0 May  4 11:33 /dev/usb/lp0
```

----------

## wynn

Well, with those results, I can't see why it says the printer is not connected.

I can't think of anything else to try, sorry   :Sad: 

----------

## Gruelius

Hi,

Ive got the exact same error aswell. Im not much of a linux expert so if you could reccomend which files i post that would be great. Ive emerged the different type of ghostscript to no avail.

----------

## wynn

 *romalong wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> localhost lng # ls -l /dev/usb/lp*
> 
> ...

 Sorry, romalong, for some reason I didn't look at this properly.

The reason CUPS can't send stuff to /dev/usb/lp0 is that the group is set to "plugdev" and it should be set to "lp".

It must be something in your udev rules, the standard rules for a USB printer are (from /etc/udev/rules.d/50-udev.rules)

```
BUS=="usb", KERNEL=="lp[0-9]*", NAME="usb/%k", GROUP="lp"

...

KERNEL=="usblp",        NAME="%k", GROUP="lp"
```

which should set the group to "lp".

It looks as though you have later rules which set the group to "plugdev": could you run these commands please, and post the output

```
qlist -Iv udev

cd /etc/udev/rules.d

ls -l *.rules

grep plugdev *.rules
```

----------

## wynn

 *Gruelius wrote:*   

> Ive got the exact same error aswell. Im not much of a linux expert so if you could reccomend which files i post that would be great. Ive emerged the different type of ghostscript to no avail.

 Ok, collected from this thread and another one together with qlist (thanks, jmbsvicetto).

Please have your printer connected and switched on for these

```
qlist -Iv ghostscript-esp

qlist -Iv ghostscript-gpl

qlist -Iv cups

ls -l /dev/usb/lp*

lsusb

lpinfo -v
```

----------

## Yukimura

You have added yourselfe to list of Allowed Users for your priner?

----------

## Gruelius

qlist -Iv ghostscript-esp

```
app-text/ghostscript-esp-8.15.3
```

qlist -Iv ghostscript-gpl

No response,just goes to next line.

qlist -Iv cups

```
net-print/cups-1.2.9
```

ls -l /dev/usb/lp* 

```
crw-rw---- 1 root lp 180, 0 May  6 19:29 /dev/usb/lp0
```

lsusb

```
 Bus 002 Device 001: ID 0000:0000

Bus 001 Device 002: ID 132b:2001 Konica Minolta

Bus 001 Device 001: ID 0000:0000

```

lpinfo -v

```
network socket

network beh

network http

network ipp

direct usb://KONICA%20MINOLTA/magicolor%202400W

network lpd

direct scsi

serial serial:/dev/ttyS0?baud=115200

network smb

```

I downloaded the PPD and then did the following via the guide

# lpadmin -p HPDeskJet930C -E -v usb:/dev/ultp0 -m HP-DeskJet_930C-hpijs.ppd

# /etc/init.d/cupsd restart

Except i changed the ppd location and the usb thing to /dev/usb/lp0 or whatever it was. Anyway i had to redo it using the GUI of the cups thing so that might be a reason for problems  :Razz:  I also manually entered it into the samba config.

Thanks

Julius

----------

## wynn

You've got the right GhostScript but the printer isn't showing up in lsusb, only your Konica Minolta Magicolor.

So, if the HP DeskJet was connected and switched on when you ran lsusb, it seems to be a connection problem, an electrical problem.

It might be worth plugging it in to a different USB port â the one used by the Magicolor seems to be working.

 *Gruelius wrote:*   

> I downloaded the PPD and then did the following via the guide
> 
> ```
> # lpadmin -p HPDeskJet930C -E -v usb:/dev/usblp0 -m HP-DeskJet_930C-hpijs.ppd
> 
> ...

 It seems better to use the CUPS GUI than lpadmin, the device URI is tricky and CUPS gives it to you.

----------

## Gruelius

Nononon,

The HP was the example code, i only have a konica minolta 2400w. I was saying i used that code, except i replaced the relevant sections with the right files and locations.

Should i remove the stuff that i did manually? and how  :Razz: 

Sorry for the confusion

And FYI the magicolor wont print, its getting that dang error  :Razz: 

----------

## wynn

OK, we're on the same page now â that's progress   :Very Happy: 

OpenPrinting.org says the driver is m2300w from http://sourceforge.net/projects/m2300w/ â the 2400w driver is included in the package. There is information there on setting it up and it works with the foomatic package.

----------

## Gruelius

Using the GUi i just selected KONICA MINOLTA as manufacturer and then the magicolor 2400w using the gui. Should i download the ppd and then select it using the gui instead?

Using the ppd didnt help at all, do i actually have to install some stuff beforehand?

----------

## wynn

 *Gruelius wrote:*   

> Using the GUi i just selected KONICA MINOLTA as manufacturer and then the magicolor 2400w using the gui. Should i download the ppd and then select it using the gui instead?

 Yes, that seems best way to me.

----------

## Gruelius

IT WORKS! If i was a hot chick id kiss you  :Razz: 

Now to setup networked printing  :Very Happy:  hehe

----------

## romalong

 *wynn wrote:*   

>  *romalong wrote:*   
> 
> ```
> localhost lng # ls -l /dev/usb/lp*
> 
> ...

 

sorry, but i have neither qlist command nor can see it in poratge

----------

## techsyn

After doing a bit of searching I found out that hplip needs LSB (Linux Standard Base) installed. I had to unmask LSB to emerge on my system.

After emerging LSB, emerge or re-emerge hplip. I ran 

```
/etc/init.d/hald start
```

and

```
/etc/init.d/hplip start
```

I then started my CUPS manager and clicked on 'Add Printer", and just added the required information, and my printer works.

----------

## wynn

 *romalong wrote:*   

>  *wynn wrote:*   It looks as though you have later rules which set the group to "plugdev": could you run these commands please, and post the output
> 
> ```
> qlist -Iv udev
> 
> ...

 qlist and a lot of other useful utilities are in app-portage/portage-utils.

It will tell you the version of udev you have installed.

----------

## wynn

 *techsyn wrote:*   

> After doing a bit of searching I found out that hplip needs LSB (Linux Standard Base) installed. I had to unmask LSB to emerge on my system.
> 
> After emerging LSB, emerge or re-emerge hplip. I ran 
> 
> ```
> ...

 Thanks for the information, that's not an obvious requirement and could save others quite a bit of head scratching.

----------

## kernelOfTruth

 *wynn wrote:*   

>  *romalong wrote:*   i have same "/usr/libexec/cups/filter/foomatic-rip failed" error, but aforementioned steps didn't solve it...
> 
> any ideas? I don't think the solution you quoted from sjorna will correct your "/usr/libexec/cups/filter/foomatic-rip failed" error.
> 
> This is usually due to having ghostscript-gpl instead of ghostscript-esp installed: CUPS requires ghostscript-esp.
> ...

 

thanks wynn, I just encountered the same problem with my laser-printer & found a solution, ...

... if this is a known problem, why isn't ghostscript-esp emerged instead of ghostscript-gpl ?

emerging ghostscript-esp right now ...

... I hope it works 100% properly afterwards   :Rolling Eyes: 

update:

compile failed   :Sad: 

some more infos on ghostscript-esp:

http://www.cups.org/espgs/index.php

----------

## wynn

 *kernelOfTruth wrote:*   

> ... if this is a known problem, why isn't ghostscript-esp emerged instead of ghostscript-gpl ?
> 
> some more infos on ghostscript-esp: http://www.cups.org/espgs/index.php

 As you have seen from the URL, ESP is to be merged into GPL and then GPL will be the one CUPS requires.

The latest news (9 May) is that the merged version is on its way ...

----------

## romalong

 *wynn wrote:*   

>  *romalong wrote:*   
> 
> ```
> localhost lng # ls -l /dev/usb/lp*
> 
> ...

 

```

localhost lng # ls -l /dev/usb/lp*

ls: cannot access /dev/usb/lp*: No such file or directory

localhost lng # ls -l /dev/usbdev

usbdev1.1_ep00  usbdev1.1_ep81  usbdev2.1_ep00  usbdev2.1_ep81

localhost lng # qlist -Iv udev

sys-fs/udev-104-r12

localhost lng # cd /etc/udev/rules.d

localhost rules.d # ls -l *.rules

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   567 May 13 11:16 05-udev-early.rules

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 10849 May 13 11:16 50-udev.rules

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root  1303 May 13 11:16 60-persistent-input.rules

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root  2812 May 13 11:16 60-persistent-storage.rules

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   691 May 13 11:53 70-persistent-cd.rules

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   340 May 13 11:53 70-persistent-net.rules

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   186 May 13 11:16 75-cd-aliases-generator.rules

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   839 May 13 11:16 75-persistent-net-generator.rules

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   186 Apr 24 18:42 90-hal.rules

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   550 May 13 11:16 95-net.rules

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 44944 Apr 24 18:34 99-libgphoto2.rules

localhost rules.d # grep plugdev *.rules

99-libgphoto2.rules:ATTRS{idVendor}=="0553", ATTRS{idProduct}=="0202", MODE="660", GROUP="plugdev"

99-libgphoto2.rules:ATTRS{idVendor}=="06bd", ATTRS{idProduct}=="0403", MODE="660", GROUP="plugdev"

99-libgphoto2.rules:ATTRS{idVendor}=="06bd", ATTRS{idProduct}=="0404", MODE="660", GROUP="plugdev"

99-libgphoto2.rules:ATTRS{idVendor}=="04fc", ATTRS{idProduct}=="504b", MODE="660", GROUP="plugdev"

99-libgphoto2.rules:ATTRS{idVendor}=="0553", ATTRS{idProduct}=="0202", MODE="660", GROUP="plugdev"

99-libgphoto2.rules:ATTRS{idVendor}=="04fc", ATTRS{idProduct}=="504a", MODE="660", GROUP="plugdev"

99-libgphoto2.rules:ATTRS{idVendor}=="0546", ATTRS{idProduct}=="0daf", MODE="660", GROUP="plugdev"

99-libgphoto2.rules:ATTRS{idVendor}=="2770", ATTRS{idProduct}=="9120", MODE="660", GROUP="plugdev"

99-libgphoto2.rules:ATTRS{idVendor}=="093a", ATTRS{idProduct}=="010f", MODE="660", GROUP="plugdev"

99-libgphoto2.rules:ATTRS{idVendor}=="0784", ATTRS{idProduct}=="5300", MODE="660", GROUP="plugdev"

99-libgphoto2.rules:PROGRAM="check_ptp_camera 06/01/01", MODE="660", GROUP="plugdev"

99-libgphoto2.rules:ATTRS{idVendor}=="04fc", ATTRS{idProduct}=="ffff", MODE="660", GROUP="plugdev"

99-libgphoto2.rules:ATTRS{idVendor}=="0553", ATTRS{idProduct}=="0202", MODE="660", GROUP="plugdev"

99-libgphoto2.rules:ATTRS{idVendor}=="0dca", ATTRS{idProduct}=="0004", MODE="660", GROUP="plugdev"

99-libgphoto2.rules:ATTRS{idVendor}=="05ca", ATTRS{idProduct}=="032d", MODE="660", GROUP="plugdev"

99-libgphoto2.rules:ATTRS{idVendor}=="05ca", ATTRS{idProduct}=="220d", MODE="660", GROUP="plugdev"

99-libgphoto2.rules:ATTRS{idVendor}=="05ca", ATTRS{idProduct}=="2212", MODE="660", GROUP="plugdev"

..
```

there're just libgphoto2 rules

----------

## cfgauss

 *wynn wrote:*   

> Well, with those results, I can't see why it says the printer is not connected.
> 
> I can't think of anything else to try, sorry  :(

 

I had a working CUPS USB Epson CX3810 printer but it suddenly stopped working recently. I don't believe I upgraded anything. I run XP under vmware and XP's driver works OK, so the physical connection is fine. The error I get is "Printer not connected..." from CUPS.

Here's the output of those commands:

```
# lpinfo -v

network socket

network beh

network http

network ipp

network lpd

direct scsi

serial serial:/dev/ttyS0?baud=115200

network smb

# /usr/libexec/cups/backend/usb

# ls -ld /dev/usb/lp*

ls: cannot access /dev/usb/lp*: No such file or directory

```

It appears something is wrong. Do you have any ideas of what or how to correct?

----------

## kernelOfTruth

 *cfgauss wrote:*   

>  *wynn wrote:*   Well, with those results, I can't see why it says the printer is not connected.
> 
> I can't think of anything else to try, sorry   
> 
> I had a working CUPS USB Epson CX3810 printer but it suddenly stopped working recently. I don't believe I upgraded anything. I run XP under vmware and XP's driver works OK, so the physical connection is fine. The error I get is "Printer not connected..." from CUPS.
> ...

 

it "isn't connected"   :Wink: 

so shut it off, unconnect it, reboot   :Wink:  , reconnect, turn it on again & see what output of dmesg says (don't forget to disable vmware on startup (= vmware service) to see if it is caused by vmware)   :Rolling Eyes: 

what kind of pc are you using? laptop, desktop, ...

how probable is it that usb energy saving feature come into account ?

altnerative:

ah, ok, if you're using vmware, turn of vmware or deselect usb-support in vmware, restart / shutdown (xinetd, vmware), cups, shutdown printer, remove the cable, restart cups, reconnect printer, turn it on, see what dmesg says

----------

## cfgauss

 *Quote:*   

> ah, ok, if you're using vmware, turn of vmware or deselect usb-support in vmware, restart / shutdown (xinetd, vmware), cups, shutdown printer, remove the cable, restart cups, reconnect printer, turn it on, see what dmesg says

 

Here's the output this time:

```
# lpinfo -v

network socket

network beh

direct usb://EPSON/Stylus%20CX3800

network http

network ipp

network lpd

direct scsi

serial serial:/dev/ttyS0?baud=115200

network smb

# /usr/libexec/cups/backend/usb

direct usb://EPSON/Stylus%20CX3800 "EPSON Stylus CX3800" "EPSON Stylus CX3800 USB #1" "MFG:EPSON;CMD:ESCPL2,BDC,D4,ESCPR1;MDL:Stylus CX3800;CLS:PRINTER;DES:EPSON Stylus CX3800;"

# ls -ld /dev/usb/lp*

crw-rw---- 1 root scanner 180, 0 May 17 23:57 /dev/usb/lp0

```

I changed the group of /dev/usb/lp0 to lp and all is well!   :Very Happy: 

My printer broke after the first time I used the All-In-One Epson CX3810 as a scanner. It appears some scanner udev rule is setting group ownership to scanner. How do I get the correct udev rule (and, presumably, correct group ownership) to apply when I want to print and also when I want to scan?

----------

## kernelOfTruth

 *cfgauss wrote:*   

> 
> 
> # ls -ld /dev/usb/lp*
> 
> crw-rw---- 1 root scanner 180, 0 May 17 23:57 /dev/usb/lp0
> ...

 

glad you solved it, so again this (in)famous problem with lp & scanner ownership (I encountered this too)   :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## cfgauss

 *Quote:*   

> glad you solved it, so again this (in)famous problem with lp & scanner ownership (I encountered this too)  

 

I didn't realize the problem was (in)famous. Thanks for your help. Here's a full discussion of how to get your Epson All-ln-One printer/scanner both  working. Now I can both print and scan without manually changing group permissions.   :Smile: 

----------

## cfgauss

 *Quote:*   

> Here's a full discussion of how to get your Epson All-ln-One printer/scanner both  working. Now I can both print and scan without manually changing group permissions.  :)

 

My printer and scanner did work for a little while. Now some upgrade has broken it. Here's some relevant information:

```
# lpinfo -v

network socket

network beh

direct usb://EPSON/Stylus%20CX3800

network http

network ipp

network lpd

direct scsi

serial serial:/dev/ttyS0?baud=115200

network smb

# /usr/libexec/cups/backend/usb

direct usb://EPSON/Stylus%20CX3800 "EPSON Stylus CX3800" "EPSON Stylus CX3800 USB #1" "MFG:EPSON;CMD:ESCPL2,BDC,D4,ESCPR1;MDL:Stylus CX3800;CLS:PRINTER;DES:EPSON Stylus CX3800;F"

# ls -ld /dev/usb/lp*

crw-rw---- 1 root lp 180, 0 May 24 12:30 /dev/usb/lp0

```

So it seems to be connected. When I print, the CUPS GUI responds with 

```
/usr/libexec/cups/filter/rastertogutenprint.5.1 failed
```

Any suggestions on how to diagnose?

[EDIT] This problem has been fixed. See the "solution" below.[/EDIT]Last edited by cfgauss on Fri May 25, 2007 4:36 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## kernelOfTruth

 *cfgauss wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   Here's a full discussion of how to get your Epson All-ln-One printer/scanner both  working. Now I can both print and scan without manually changing group permissions.   
> 
> My printer and scanner did work for a little while. Now some upgrade has broken it. Here's some relevant information:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

does it always fail (= every document you print) ?

cause I encountered behavior that my printer doesn't want to print certain (probably complex) documents with a similar message (HL-2070N)

----------

## cfgauss

 *Quote:*   

> does it always fail (= every document you print) ?
> 
> 

 

I re-emerged CUPS and, after a long revdep-rebuild, it now works. I think the problem was that in my last emerge -u world I must not have done revdep-rebuild and, hence, broken some library that CUPS needed.

Thanks for your help.

----------

## Skymotz

I had a hard time to install my hp930c usb. so just you know what I've done, maybe I also add this to the gentoo-wiki:

```

emerge -C ghostscript-gpl && emerge ghostscript-esp

echo "sys-apps/lsb-release" >> /etc/portage/package.keywords && emerge lsb-release

echo "net-print/hplip" >> /etc/portage/package.keywords" && emerge hplip

/etc/init.d/hpilp start

/etc/init.d/cupsd restart

```

I didn't have the problem with the group of /dev/usb/lp0

Sadly I'm a bit confused by the gentoo-wiki (just tried), so feel free to c&p this. thanks for the tips.

greets moritz

----------

